# Ptolus: The Legend of Longcoat



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 15, 2006)

> It is the first day of Moons in the 720th year since the founding of the Tarsisian Empire. It is raining in Ptolus.
> 
> Those that make their living on the Whitewind Sea had hoped that winter would bring relief. It was a rough summer: Unusually warm weather meant more Nallsman longboats than normal raiding up and down the coast, along with increased pirate activity. The dwarf pirate Firebeard sacked and burned a ship moored in the Bay of Ptolus. And the neighboring sahuagin kingdom beneath the waves used summer storms as cover for yet more raids on coastal settlements and sahuagin were repeatedly found within Ptolus itself.
> 
> ...




The Legend of Longcoat is a Ptolus adventure for six first-level characters. It's going to be tough, so six alternates will also be chosen and called up if the first line die.

The adventure based on Goodman Games' The Legend of the Ripper. A number of elements have been changed to fit the adventure into the Ptolus setting (and for my personal tastes), but even so, if you own, have read or have played the Goodman Games module, please do not submit a character.

The Ptolus Players Guide is mandatory reading and is available as a free PDF file at DrivethruRPG or for a modest sum at many game stores. All player characters are presumed to be natives of the city, although if someone wants to play a non-native, come up with a plausible reason for the outsider to be living in the Docks quarter. Non-Ptolus characters do not get the free skill bonuses listed in the Player's Guide, though.

*Character Creation:*

Characters for this adventure are 25-point buy.

I'm looking for mostly an old school feel here. All the classes and races from the Players Handbook are allowed, although please see the Ptolus Player's Guide for tweaks to elves in particular. For those wanting to go beyond the core books, the Darfellan race from Stormwrack is available, as are spells and feats from the book. Rogues also get automatic proficiency with cutlasses from Stormwrack.

For both the main party and the alternates, I will be choosing one fighter, one cleric, one wizard or sorcerer, one rogue and two additional characters of other classes. (Sorry, no urban rangers or urban druids this time around.)

Although this is an urban adventure, it is based on a Dungeon Crawl Classic, so expect dungeon crawling of a sort at some point. Do not make characters whose sole area of expertise is social interaction, as they'll die horribly early on.

Your characters start with maximum hit points and average gold for your class. Should you level up (and those that survive should), you will gain average hit points for your class, rounded up to the next nearest whole number.

Any alignment is available, but a focus on cooperation will be necessary. No Chaotic Disruptive characters: Your goal is to stop the killings on the Docks and you will need to be able to work together to get that done.

For clerics and other characters that need a religion, Lothian or any other god from the setting is available. If you do not want to choose Lothian (detailed in the Players Guide) but don't know what god you're looking for, let me know what sort of god you're interested in, and I'll provide several appropriate choices to choose from.

Don't go nuts making a detailed background -- the focus here is on playing, not crafting a novel-ready background -- but do establish how your character would be likely to know the others, including the alternates.

You also need to know why your character would be one of those stepping forward to uncover the truth about the murders and put an end to them. Maybe you know a victim, maybe your gang gets protection money from the prostitutes, or maybe you're one of the few truly dedicated members of the Watch.

I'll be picking interesting characters that have a Ptolus and/or Docks "feel" and my knowledge of how prolific a poster someone is (some people from other boards might also be peeking in here) will also play a factor.

Even if you have a copy of your character stored somewhere else online, the official characters for this adventure are to be posted in the Rogues Gallery thread.

_This is not a first come, first serve character selection process_. Character sheets will need to be pasted into this thread by November 27. (I will post the simplified format I'm looking for in the next day or so.) I will make the selection of the six characters and six alternates by December 1 and begin the game that weekend. Everyone should be prepared to hit the ground running by December 4 so that the adventure can be underway in earnest well before the height of the holiday season.

*House rules:*

We will not be using a battlemap, or a grid or any similar tools. Any maps you make will be your own and will be your responsibility. If a description is unclear on my part, ask me to clarify and I'll gladly do so.

We will be using almost no Attacks of Opportunity, other than moving through an enemy's space or casting spells within melee range.

Initiative order is based on how fast you post: By the time I return to the post to add the enemy's action during combat, anyone who posted will be going first and in the order that they posted. If you didn't get there before me (and I will be allowing a few hours between combat posts, except when everyone has already posted), then your action will take place after the enemy's. This isn't intended to penalize people who get busy in their offline lives, but it's to encourage people to check regularly. Empty placeholder posts don't count as posts, although posts consisting of readying an action do.

Wizards and sorcerers can have their familiar for free, including any of the ones from Stormwrack but penguins. (Sorry, penguin lovers.) I advise against choosing a familiar that can't leave the water.

I will do all the rolling and post successes and failures, along with a running damage tally.

*Posting:*

I'm looking for everyone to post at least once a day on weekdays and to try and post at least once every weekend and at least every other day during the thick of the holidays. This is not going to be one of those ENWorld pbp games that never reaches the end. The party, possibly with alternates having swapped in, will reach the end of the adventure.

Although we're still playing by D&D rules (as modified in the House Rules above), coolness counts. If you come up with a cool way to describe what your character is doing or you come up with a clever solution to a problem (including in combat), it will result in a bonus (normally +2, but if you dazzle me, it could be much higher).

If you want to use colored dialogue for your character, as per ENWorld convention, knock yourself out, but please make sure it reads clearly on a dark background.

This isn't a paper for English class, but use whole words in all posts. This isn't an IM conversation with your buddies.

*The characters*

FIGHTERS: Jossen Vanter, Ada Lichtermann
CLERIC: Maugra Ironcrane, Milana
ROGUE: Garn (Grant MIA in the haunted house)
SORCERER/WIZARD: Garnet, Yaztromo Denmel
OTHER #1: Jarem Thurinor
OTHER #2: Vanden, Aramil Nailo

MIA: Grant, Akilu


----------



## Voadam (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm interested in a Ptolus game, I'll check out my player's guide when I get a chance. If I recall correctly they mention Littorians in the PG but don't provide stats. I have Arcana Unearthed but not Ptolus, would the Littoran stats from there be OK?


----------



## Voadam (Nov 15, 2006)

If not then I'll look over the player's guide for their variant elves, or just make a half-orc rogue.

Son of one of the murder victims should work well for a straight forward background.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh I've been waiting for you to start this game!  I'll put together a character soon. leaning towards a cleric of Tuen.  

Voadam, unfortunately the Ptolus Litorians are +1 LA as are the Harrow Elves. The Cherubim Elves are +2. The Shoal elves are regular elves.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 15, 2006)

Just wanted to say good luck with what will more than likely turn out to be a wonderful game.  I would have very much liked to put in to participate, but I just cannot afford the download at the moment.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Voadam (Nov 15, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say good luck with what will more than likely turn out to be a wonderful game.  I would have very much liked to put in to participate, but I just cannot afford the download at the moment.  Good luck to everyone!




CB, the player's guide is a free download. Go to www dtrpg . com instead of rpgnow.com for this and look under Malhavok then ptolus.

On rpgnow it is $3.00 on dtrpg it is free.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 15, 2006)

Delighted!  For some reason when I read Whizbang's OP, I transposed things in my head and came away thinking that the PDF was available for a small fee.  Must have got fee and free mixed up.  Thanks for the correction and the link(s).


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 15, 2006)

Bizarre. My link worked previously but now points to RPGNow. Sorry for the confusion; I meant to link directly to the free version of the file.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bill "Longshanks" Schnitz*
Human Fighter 1 (with intent to go straight *sorcerer* in future levels)
Neutral (leaning toward adding a good descriptor, but will depend upon what group of people Bill falls in with)

Stats:
[sblock]
Str   12
Dex  14
Con  12
Int   10
Wis   9
Cha  15

Skills: Intimidate, Climb.  Future sorcerer skills will be:  Bluff, Concentration, and Spellcraft.

Feats:  Dodge, Mobility, Combat Casting.  

Equipment:  Bill currently wields the scimitar given him by the syndicate.  As a fighter, he's proficient in the weapon's use.  It's not a fancy weapon but it serves its purpose.  Other equipment to follow if Bill is selected for play.

Spells:  At 2nd level, Bill will take his first level in sorcerer.  He'll select the following spells at that time:
0-lvl:  Detect Magic, Read Magic, Disrupt Undead, Light.
1-lvl:  Ray of Enfeeblement, and one other 1st-lvl spell to be determined depending on party need/Bill's character development.[/sblock]

Background:
[sblock]A native of Ptolus, Bill Schnitz is a boy of 16 whose legs are as long as his attitude is recklessly brash.  Often called Longshanks, 'Shanks, or just plain Schnitz by his fellow syndicate members, Bill's father labors driving wagons and carts in Midtown for the Cartwright Guild.  The Schnitz family, consisting of Wilhelm Sr.--the father--, Hilde Schnitz--the mother--, and Ingrid, Bill's older sister, reside in a small hovel in the Warrens.  Piteously poor, Wilhelm and Hilde are nevertheless honorable folk who scrap hard for their living and are quiet in the manners.  To the family's horror and constant nitpicking disapproval, the younger Bill not only lacks the will of his father to work his knuckles to the bone in an honest day's trade but also insists on stealing to satisfy his petty yearning for the many small, pretty things so lacking at home.   

Last year, at the age of majority, Wilhelm Sr. issued Bill an ultimatum.  Get a job with a guild, or get out.  To the family's shock, Bill complied.  Bill, or Schnitz as he is so often called, went to work as a messenger for the Killraven Crime syndicate.  Tossed on his arse in a gutter by his father, Schnitz spent the first half of last year running messages throughout Ptolus for the crime network, 'til one day his ambition at thievery presented an opportunity not to be missed.  

Just after delivering a sealed document to a scrivener's shop in Delver's Square, Bill noticed a dwarven merchant armed to the teeth with all manner of finely wrought weaponry hauling a cart down a main thoroughfare.  Drivel, a kid of ten placed with Bill by the syndicate as his partner-in-training, witnessed Schnitz make his best theft yet.  Boldy reaching into the dwarf's unattended cart and extracting a scimitar, Bill grinned to Drivel and secreted the blade beneath his tunic as the pair ran off down the street to return with the prize to their warren.  

Once he was beaten soundly by his syndicate superior for a blatant act of theft that could well have brought the Watch to the warren's door, Schnitz was given a dumbed down version of the fine prize he stole--a scimitar of his own.  And a new job to go with it.  At the command of his syndicate, Schnitz has spent the last six months guarding the tombs of a wealthy noble family in the Necropolis.  Forced to also _live_ in his working quarters, Schnitz spends his nights jumping at every shadow within the extensive city graveyard and longs for the chance to flee both his job and his syndicate.  The lad fairly well dreams of his mum's meat and turnip pie and oftentimes, as rash youth who regret bad decisions are wont to do, cries himself to sleep nights.

Schnitz fancied one of the whores who was recently slain down by the Docks.  Though the lass was beyond even his meager means, Bill was obsessed and figures to do her justice by discovering her killer.

Bill doesn't know it yet, but his future holds a surprise.  He's on the cusp of unlocking his own sorcerous ability.[/sblock]

Personality:
[sblock]No longer a boy but not quite a man, Bill Schnitz is caught in those tumbling middle years of uncertainty.  Though in later months his recent experiences as a smalltime syndicate hireling have tempered his reaction to the world and Bill has become capable of humility, Bill oftentimes still exhibits the worst qualities of a teenage boy: arrogance, ignorance, and recklessness.  Never wise to begin with, Bill is strong of arm and capable of defending himself.  His muscle, combined with his lack of years, has led Bill to numerous fisticuffs.  Bill's brash and bold nature has made him popular within the lower levels of the syndicate.  With grooming, Bill could become a syndicate leader but his natural flamboyance is perceived as a threat by his superiors.  Politicking within the syndicate assures that Bill will stay firmly entrenched in the guild's lower echelons.  Bill is oftentimes sarcastic but is loyal to friends.  Though he would never say it aloud and is currently uncapable of apology, Bill longs to go home.[/sblock]

Appearance:
[sblock]Bill is a reedy boy of 16.  His trunk is short, and his legs are tremendously long, giving him the appellation "longshanks."  Bill's hair is a mousy brown.  His eyes are dark brown, to the point of black.  Without a mother to nag him to bathe, Bill is dirty and smells.  Bill doesn't earn a lot of coin working for the syndicate (certainly less than he was orginally tempted by), and his clothes are neither new nor in good repair.  Bill's best quality is perhaps his outgoing nature and ability to befriend just about anyone, despite his shabbiness.  Bill's prized possession is a plain jane scimitar given him by the syndicate.  He practices with the blade often and admires the weapon for its exotic curving quality.[/sblock]

A note to the DM and players:  I've taken fighter as Bill's first level because I feel it fits his background as a syndicate ruffian.  I'm sure survivability will count and because I want this character to make it through to subsequent levels of sorcerer, I wanted him to have enough HP to survive.  All future levels, however, will be devoted to sorcerer.  If need be, I can easily switch fighter to rogue or some other urban-feeling class.  Heck, I can even switch out sorcerer for another arcane-based class for Bill's future levels.  Conversely, I am not opposed to keeping Bill's 15 Charisma and having him take straight levels in pure fighter.  In essence, I'd like to play and am flexible about the character class combo for Bill.  Thanks for reading.


----------



## Pitchwife (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey Whizbang,
  Sure enough, at least one somebody from another board has followed a link to this thread.  I'm interested and will keep an eye out for your character creation rules.  I must confess (as my post count shouts ) my ENWorld ignorance, so if there is some proficiency to be gained at doing things here I lack it.  That said, I'm willing to learn.  Soooo... looking forward to applying when your char sheet rules go up. 

Regards,

Pitch


----------



## bissichan (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice! Another playground!

Count me in among the hopefuls, Whiz. I'll wait for the character sheets to be posted, but I think a gnome rogue could do the trick.


----------



## Trench (Nov 16, 2006)

Damn... I'm tempted...

I'll wait to give others a shot at the slots. If you don't quite have enough PC's, I'll dive in. And yeah, I'm one of those migrants...


----------



## VariaVespasa (Nov 16, 2006)

Hihi!  I'm interested in playing.  For character-creation purposes the Graffe post wasnt entirely clear- are you planning to use 3.0 or 3.5?  

*Hugs*
Varia


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 16, 2006)

I'll throw my hat into the ring:

Jossen Vanter
Race: Male Human
Class: Fighter
Age: 17

Str 12
Dex 16
Con 14
Int 10 
Wis 10
Cha 9

AC 16 (10 Base + 3 Armor +3 Dex)
HP 12 (1d10 + 2 Con)
Move 30ft

Saves:
Fort +4 (+2 Class +2 Con)
Refl +3 (+0 Class +3 Dex)
Will +0 (+0 Class)

Skills:
Climb +3 (2 Ranks +1 Str)
Craft (Fletching) +4 (4 Ranks)
Intimidate +1 (2 Ranks -1 Cha)
Spot +2 (2* Ranks)

Feats:
1. Point Blank Shot
1. Precise Shot (bonus Human)
1. Rapid Shot (bonus fighter)

BAB +1
Longbow +4 (+1 BAB +3 Dex) Damage 1d8 20/x3
Heavy Flail +2 (+1 BAB +1 Str) Damage 1d10+1 (+1 Str) 19-20/x2

Equipment:
Longbow
Arrows (100)
Studded Leather Armor
Heavy Flail
Backpack
27g 9s

Heroen Vanter was a sergeant in the City Watch, a tough and dedicated officer of the law, until he made one mistake.  A nobleman broke the law, a minor infraction really, nothing that was going to hurt anyone.  The nobleman offered him a large sum of money to look the other way.  In a moment of weakness, he took the money.

It didn’t take long for him to be discovered, and while Heroen was punished, by being tossed in jail, it was his family that felt the crime the most.  Jorren, his brothers and sisters and mother were left without money or anyway to support themselves.  Eventually Jorren’s mother found work as a tavern wench in the docks and Jorren grew up in a cramped room, with his brothers and sisters, scraping by.

Jorren Vanter has trained hard to be competent with a bow.  He has dreams of walking in his fathers footsteps and joining the watch, but there is little chance since his father is known as a betrayer.  He is looking for someway to prove himself.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 16, 2006)

This looks very interesting. The free download was very cool, I may just spring for the whole thing.

I like the feel of Goodman modules so you have me sold there! 

I was interested in the _Healers of Sacred Heat._ are they Clerics?

I think I am interested in playing one but would like a bit more info on them fluff and crunch wise.

I had a secondary idea of being a ex-member of the Nightwatch who was dismissed due to a failure to act when someone notified him of an attac..he now wishes to redeem himself.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 16, 2006)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> I'll throw my hat into the ring:
> 
> .




Jeez Wrahn were you reading my mind about playing Watchmen or something?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 16, 2006)

VariaVespasa said:
			
		

> Hihi!  I'm interested in playing.  For character-creation purposes the Graffe post wasnt entirely clear- are you planning to use 3.0 or 3.5?



3.5, but the differences should be minimal in this adventure.



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> I was interested in the _Healers of Sacred Heat._ are they Clerics?



You know, I don't recall (there's a LOT in the Big Book, and some of it leaks out my ears at times). Let me look them up again when I get home and I'll let you know if they're suitable for a player character.


----------



## Dave Turner (Nov 16, 2006)

Placeholder post for a character sheet.  

EDIT:  And here is the character:

Akilu
Darfellan Barbarian 1
Chaotic Good

Str 18 (16 + 2 racial)
Dex 11 (13 – 2 racial)
Con 14
Int 10
Wis 10
Cha 8

AC: 13 (10 base + 3 armor)
HP: 14 (1d12 + 2)
Move: 30ft (20 racial base + 10 class ability), 40ft swim (can “run” in straight line)

*Saves:* 
Fort +4 (+2 Class, +2 Con)
Ref: +0
Will: +0

*Skills:*
Swim + 8/+16 (4 ranks + 4 Str + 8 racial for special maneuvers or hazard avoidance, can always Take 10 on Swim check)
Listen +4 (4 ranks)
Jump +8 (4 ranks + 4 Str)
Climb +8 (4 ranks + 4 Str)

*Feats:*
Power Attack

*Combat:*
Trident +5 (+1 BAB, +4 Str), 1d8+6 20/x2 (normally wielded two-handed)
Javelins +1 (+1 BAB), 1d6+4 20/x2 (carries 5)
(_Note_: I don’t have _Stormwrack_, but would switch to harpoons if I knew the stats.  I found the Darfellan race as an excerpt on the WotC site.)
Bite: +5 (+1 BAB, +4 Str), 1d6+6 20/x2 (can be used as natural secondary attack during full attack action with weapon; -5 to-hit and only 1d6 damage)

*Racial Traits:*
- Hold Breath (Ex): Akilu can hold his breath for 112 rounds before he risks drowning (slightly more than 10 minutes)
- Natural Attack: Bite (detailed in *Combat*)
- Echolocation: Blindsense 20ft, only in the water.
- Racial Hatred: +2 to hit and damage vs. sahuagin

*Equipment:*
Studded Leather Armor
Trident
5 Javelins (maybe fewer harpoons)
Fishing Net

*Appearance:* 
Akilu has the large frame, thick neck, and powerful jaw of his race.  His markings resemble tiger striping.  He usually travels barefoot and wearing nothing but short leather breeches and a leather cuirass studded with iridescent oyster shells.  

*Backstory:*
Akilu has been a resident of the Docks for most of life.  His family were refugees who fled a genocidal assault on their hidden village by the same sahuagin tribe that plagues Ptolus to this day.  As the bodies of his clan floated in the bloody surf, Akilu and his family were chased for three days by bloodthirsty sahuagin.  Exhausted, they found refuge on the docks of Ptolus.

Akilu’s family took to harvesting the rich oyster beds near Ptolus to support themselves.  At first, local oyster divers took a dim view of Akilu’s natural advantages, especially as their profits dwindled.  For the first year, Akilu and his family were routinely attacked in remote corners of The Docks, in the hope of convincing them to give up oyster farming.  Akilu’s natural strength and ferocity soon brought the attacks to an end.  Akilu’s family make a comfortable living selling oyster meat and pearls.  At the urging of Akilu’s sister, the family have ingratiated themselves with Dock residents by taking on jobs uniquely suited to their racial traits, such as temporary repairs on the stilts that support The Docks.

Recently, Akilu’s sister was murdered by the killer plaguing The Docks.  Struggling to contain his rage over the loss of yet another darfellan and a beloved sister, Akilu has sworn to avenge his sister’s death and to ensure his mother’s safety.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 16, 2006)

*quietly sneaks in a placeholder*


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 16, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> You know, I don't recall (there's a LOT in the Big Book, and some of it leaks out my ears at times).




Ewwwww!   



			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Let me look them up again when I get home and I'll let you know if they're suitable for a player character.




Look forward to it!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 16, 2006)

OK, the Healers of the Sacred Heat mostly concentrate on non-adventuring sorts of cures. Warts, arthritis, STDs and the like. It's certainly possible to make such a character, but it's not a particularly adventure-ready organization. They don't worship a god, but instead focus on the magical healing properties of fire. Although none are statted in the book, I'd probably make them adepts, if I ever needed to stat one up.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 16, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> OK, the Healers of the Sacred Heat mostly concentrate on non-adventuring sorts of cures. Warts, arthritis, STDs and the like. It's certainly possible to make such a character, but it's not a particularly adventure-ready organization. They don't worship a god, but instead focus on the magical healing properties of fire. Although none are statted in the book, I'd probably make them adepts, if I ever needed to stat one up.




A cleric with the Domains of Healing and Fire could work. I can definitely see some interesting RPing for such a character. I kinda think it would be interesting to have his Healing Spells *hurt*.

But if it doesnt sound too appetizing I can easily come up with some other ideas.


----------



## Gnome Quixote (Nov 16, 2006)

Name: Wikipaduran Dimnamfaddle Thistledown Potentloins
Race: Male Gnome
Class: Bard 1
Age: 44
Align: Chaotic Neutral

STR: 10 (+0)
DEX: 14 (+2)
CON: 13 (+1)
INT: 12 (+1)
WIS: 10 (+0)
CHA: 14 (+2)

AC: 16 (10 +3 Armor +2 DEX +1 Size)
HP: 7

Saves:
Fort: +1 (0 +1 CON)
Refl: +4 (2 +2 DEX)
Will: +2 (2 +0)
(Note: +2 save vs. illusions, +4 dodge vs. giants)


Skills:
Concentration +5 (4 + 1 CON)
Craft (Alchemy) +3 (+1 INT +2 Racial)
Hide +6 (+2 DEX, +4 Size)
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +3 (2 + 1 INT)
Knowledge (History) +3 (2 + 1 INT)
Knowledge (Local) +3 (2 + 1 INT)
Listen +2 (2 + 0 WIS)
Perform (Squeezebox) +6 (4 + 2 CHA)
Perform (Comedy) +6 (4 + 2 CHA)
Sleight of Hand + 4 (2 + 2 DEX)
Swim +4 (4 +0 STR)
Use Magic Devices +6 (4 + 2 CHA)

Feats:
Point Blank Shot

Equipment:
Gnomish Squeezebox
Studded Leather Armor
Cutlass
Light Crossbow
Crossbow bolts (50)
Spell Component Pouch
Rope, hemp- 50 ft
Grappling hook
Torches (3)
Backpack
Flint and steel

Bard Spells Known:

Level 0 - Daze, Lullaby, Resistance, Summon Instrument

Languages:
Gnomish, Imperial, Elven

Bard Abilities:
Bardic knowledge
Bardic music
Countersong
Fascinate
Inspire courage +1

Gnome Abilities:
Low-light vision
+1 attack vs. kobolds and goblinoids
1/day 'speak w/animals' as lvl 1 caster
1/day - dancing lights, ghost sound, presigitation
+1 bonus to save DC vs. illusion spells cast

Appearance:

Wikipaduran is small and short of stature, even by gnome standards, standing a half head shorter than most mature gnomish males. He is, however, remarkably fit and well-muscled, and is quick to assure that, as his surname promises, what he lacks in height, he more than makes up for in other areas. He has sparkling blue eyes, wild red hair that always seems unkempt, and bushy eyebrows, above a neatly trimmed and waxed goatee that stands in perfect counterpoint to them. He tends to dress in various shades of blue, in an effort to bring out his eyes; his clothes are clearly well-worn and carefully patched in places, but not threadbare. Although not particularly religious, he wears a small pendant in the shape of the gold nugget of Garl Glittergold, a parting gift from his youngest brother.

Background:

Wik is a wanderer and vagabond who hails from a gnomish colony on the Prustan Peninsula. He claims to be the son of a retired gnomish outlaw who once served as chief engineer onboard the clockwork-powered galleon of the dread dwarven pirate Firebeard. Having run away from home at a young age to seek his fortune in the Sea Kingdoms, Wik has recently followed rumors of Firebeard's reappearance on the Whitewind Sea all the way to Ptolus, where he has naturally gravitated to the Docks district. He hopes to somehow attract the pirate's attention and sign on with his crew of dwarves, gnomes and halflings, following in his father's footsteps. 

In the meantime, Wik makes his living via his gnomish squeezebox and his quick wit, improvising humorously bawdy sea chanties based on the local legends, news and gossip that he's absorbed during his stay. He's become most enamored of the stories of the delvers adventuring beneath the city, and has become quite popular in the taverns for the ballads of triumph, tragedy and swashbuckling derring-do he has adapted from them. When not playing or carousing in the Docks district, he can often be found snooping around Delver's Square, keeping an ear open for the basis of his next masterpiece. He frequently has to leave in a hurry--partly because, while catchy, not all of his songs are entirely complimentary--and also partly because he's not above liberating a few folks of their coin purses   in the process. The money, he insists, goes to a good cause, often finding its way into the hands of a hardworking "muse" or two in the docks district, whom Wiki often turns to in search of...er, inspiration.

Personality:

Wikipad is normally a flippant, devil-may-care scoundrel with a passion for wine, women and song--not necessarily in that order--who takes life as it comes, content to let his dreams and tall tales of high adventure remain so, for the time being. However, the recent grisly murders of a few of his favorite muses--and the apparent disinterest the Watch has taken in them--have struck a chord within him. Under the cover of gathering tales for the composition of a new ballad, he has quietly begun making inquiries into both the murders themselves, and the long-ago legend of Longcoat.


----------



## Keravin (Nov 16, 2006)

Posting my own placeholder to get a character sheet in for.   Been playing a rogue/akashic in another Prolus game so time to try something different.


----------



## Dave Turner (Nov 16, 2006)

Two questions for you, Whiz (Ringo):

1) Psionics?  Why not open things up a bit and include the SRD for chargen, rather than the PHB?

2) Can we present a couple of characters for consideration at the same time?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 16, 2006)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> A cleric with the Domains of Healing and Fire could work. I can definitely see some interesting RPing for such a character. I kinda think it would be interesting to have his Healing Spells *hurt*.
> 
> But if it doesnt sound too appetizing I can easily come up with some other ideas.



Well, feel free to put together at least a background for the character. I can be sold on the idea.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 16, 2006)

Dave Turner said:
			
		

> 1) Psionics?  Why not open things up a bit and include the SRD for chargen, rather than the PHB?



No psionics or general raiding of the SRD, sorry. I'm going for simplicity's sake here. Having said that, in a future Ptolus adventure, I'll likely be more open to SRD stuff. But I'd rather get this adventure undermy belt first.



> 2) Can we present a couple of characters for consideration at the same time?



Of course!


----------



## bissichan (Nov 16, 2006)

Average amount of gold for our characters, right? Can I use the 125 gold listed on the PHB for my prospective rogue?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 16, 2006)

What about a non-standard race possibility? Not thinking of anything with an ECL here. But a monster character that has been rehabilitated by the "Brotherhood of Redemption".


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 16, 2006)

Very glad to see you taking the plunge into pbp, Whizbang! I wish you all the success the format can muster.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 16, 2006)

bissichan said:
			
		

> Average amount of gold for our characters, right? Can I use the 125 gold listed on the PHB for my prospective rogue?



Yep.



			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> What about a non-standard race possibility? Not thinking of anything with an ECL here. But a monster character that has been rehabilitated by the "Brotherhood of Redemption".



Not this time out. Next time around -- if there is a next time around -- I'll be a lot more "wahoo" in the choices offered to players.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 16, 2006)

For my cleric of Tuen that I've almost got completed, I'd like to get her a dragon pistol. The only way I can afford it under the 125gp for clerics is to make it with craft skills. I am willing to put every thing I can into being able to make it (race, domain selection, skill points, and even skill focus(craft firearms).  Is this okay?  With that I can get a dragon pistol for 83gp and shot for 10gp. It doesn't leave much room for other stuff but fits the character well.


----------



## bissichan (Nov 16, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Yep.




Sweet.
Faen Argen Lores Woodcarver is ready and waiting for the character sheets.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 16, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> For my cleric of Tuen that I've almost got completed, I'd like to get her a dragon pistol. The only way I can afford it under the 125gp for clerics is to make it with craft skills. I am willing to put every thing I can into being able to make it (race, domain selection, skill points, and even skill focus(craft firearms).  Is this okay?  With that I can get a dragon pistol for 83gp and shot for 10gp. It doesn't leave much room for other stuff but fits the character well.



Yep, that works great. Glad to see a technologist running around in a Ptolus game.


----------



## Dave Turner (Nov 16, 2006)

Whizbang said:
			
		

> For both the main party and the alternates, I will be choosing one fighter, one cleric, one wizard or sorcerer, one rogue and *two additional characters of other classes.* (Sorry, no urban rangers or urban druids this time around.)



To be clear, does this mean that the additional two characters can't be one of the core four classes mentioned in the first part of the sentence?  Your sentence can be read to say that you'll be selecting a fighter, cleric, arcane caster, and rogue, plus two other characters drawn from bards, barbarians, druids (non-urban), rangers (non-urban), monks, and paladins.

Care to clarify?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 16, 2006)

They can be of any PHB class. It could be a duplicate, or it could be other classes. I'd _like_ to have more than four classes represented in the party, though: If there's, say, a paladin submission that's as good as another rogue submission, I'd probably give it to the paladin (or whatever), just for the sake of variety.


----------



## Mileron (Nov 16, 2006)

(Spot previously stolen, now returned)

Yaztromo Denmel
[sblock]

```
Name: Yaztromo Denmel  ("Call me Yaz.")
Class: Sorcerer 1 	
Race: Human
Region of Origin: Midtown area, near Potions & Elixirs, Ptolus
Size: M
Gender: M
Alignment: NG
Deity: (none yet)

Str: 09 -1 (01p.)	Level: 1	XP: 0
Dex: 14 +2 (06p.)	BAB: +0		HP: 05 (1d4+1)
Con: 12 +1 (04p.)	Grapple: -1	
Int: 13 +1 (05p.)	Speed: 30'	
Wis: 09 -1 (01p.)	Init: +2	
Cha: 16 +3 (08p.)	ACP: -0		

	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:	10	+0	+0	+2	+0	+0	+0	12
Touch:	12	Flatfooted: 10

	Total	Base	Mod	Misc
Fort:	+2	+0	+2	--
Ref:	+1	+0	+1	--
Will:	+2	+2	+0	--

Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range
Shortspear		-1	1d8	x3		20'
Sling + Bullet		+2	1d4	x2		50'
Notes: Ammo Pouch has 10 bullets

Languages: Common

Abilities: 
Human: 
+1 Feat at 1st Level
+4 Skill Points at 1st Level
+1 Skill Point at each level

Sorcerer:
Free Familiar:  'Edna', a white-footed caramel-colored Ferret

Feats:  Skill Focus:  Profession: Apothecary, Combat Casting

Spells prepared (Save DC 10 + spell level + Cha Mod): 
Spellbook/Spells Known:
	0 - Detect Magic, Read Magic, Light, Mage Hand
	1st - Mage Armor, Shocking Grasp

Skill Points: 16	Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc
Alchemy         	+3	2	+1	--
Concentration		+4	4	+0	--
Diplomacy		+8	2	+4	--
Knowledge (alchemy)	+4	3	+1	--
Profession (apothecary)	+4	2	+2	+2 Skill Focus
Spellcraft		+4	3	+1	--

Notes: 

Equipment:		Cost	Weight
Shortspear		2gp	5lb
Sling   		-gp	0lb
Sling Bullets		1sp	5lb
Artisan outfit		1gp	4lb

Backpack		2gp	2lb
Candles (5)		5sp	*
Waterskin		1gp	4lb
Rations (3 days)	1.5gp	1.5lb
Bedroll			1sp	5lb
Sack			1sp	.5lb
Flint & Steel		1gp	*
Component Pouch		5gp	1lb
Ammo Pouch		1gp	1lb
Change of Clothes	1gp	3lb
Ink (secure, wrapped tightly in clothes)
			8gp	0lb
Inkpen	(3)		3sp	0lb
Empty Vials (3)		3gp	.3lb

Total Weight:	31lb	Money: 9gp 80sp 0cp

		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push
Max Weight:	30	60	90	180	450

Age: 23
Height: 5'6" 
Weight: 160lbs
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Brown
Skin: Pale
```
[/sblock]
Background
[sblock]Yaztromo is the son of a wizard and an apothecary/alchemist.  His father 'left' when he was quite young, leaving his mother to raise their boy alone in Ptolus.  He discovered early on his propensity for magic - not long after his tenth summer - but it was quite a few years before he was able to develop control, let alone have his mother afford to have him tutored by an old adventuring comrade.  He picked up the alchemy and apothecary trade from his mother over the years and often assists her with brewing basic potions to keep their store supplied.

Around his twenty-first summer he received a package from his missing father, which included a small stipend and a spell scroll, intended to assist Yaz in acquiring his familiar.

His magical studies took a sabbatical when Yaz became enamored of a tavern maid down at the Docks... Until her grisly murder.[/sblock]
Appearance
[sblock]
Yaztromo stands straight for his average height, but not necessarily tall; he's not entirely confident in himself and has had a few too many run-ins with dwarven and gnomish merchant doorways to keep his nose too high in the air.  His dark brown hair is constantly tousled, if combed.  Intelligence sparkles in his chocolate brown eyes.  A slight scar runs from the corner of his right eye, along his cheekbone, to just in front of his right ear (the product of an explosive potion gone awry.)  His jaw isn't chiseled but rounded and plain.  A slight twist of his nose could have been from walking into a door or a riot, but he choses not to draw attention to it.

Dressed in unremarkable clothes, he often can be seen wearing the leather apron his mother gave him as a gift - the one with his name embroidered on it - but takes it off outside of normal business hours.

His ferret familiar Edna can be usually found either on his shoulder, in one of his apron pockets, or in the crook of his arm.  Unless she's out being curious.  A seemingly typical ferret, her coloring almost matches Yaz' hair, in a deep caramel, but with spots and feet of white.[/sblock]


*waves to Graffites*

Btw, Erekose, I borrowed your character sheet layout.  Quite efficient!


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Maugra Ironcrane, Cleric of Tuen 1*


```
[B]Name:[/B] [COLOR=SlateGray]Maugra Ironcrane[/COLOR]
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric 1 	
[B]Race:[/B] Grailwarden Dwarf
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] Temple District, Ptolus
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] F
[B]Alignment:[/B] LG
[B]Deity:[/B] Tuen, Mother of Machines ([B]Domains:[/B] Community, Technology)

[B]Str:[/B] 09 -1 (01p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 1	[B]XP[/B]: 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +0		[B]HP:[/B] 10 (1d8+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (04p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] -1	
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 20'	
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +2	
[B]Cha:[/B] 08 -1 (02p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -0		

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+3	+1	+2	+0	+0	+0	16
[B]Touch:[/B]	11	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+4	+2	+2	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+2	+0	+2	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+4	+2	+2	--
[B]Notes:[/B] +2 save vs. poison, spells, spell-like effects

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Dragon Pistol		+2	1d12	x3	50'
Club			-1	1d6-1	x2	10'
[B]Notes:[/B] ammo: 10 shots, powder horn (10 shots)

[B]Languages:[/B] Common (Imperial), Dwarven, Palastani

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Dwarf: 
20' move: not affected by medium or heavy load. 
Darkvision 60'. 
Stonecutting: +2 search checks to notice unusual stonework. 
Weapon familiarity: dwarven urgosh. 
Stability: +4 to resist bull-rush, trip. 
+2 Appraise, Craft stone or metal items. 
+2 Knowledge (machines), 
+2 Craft (machines, firearms, alchemy), 
+2 Profession (engineer).
Cleric:
Turn Undead
Civilization: +2 Gather Information in urban areas.
Technology: +2 Craft (machines, firearms), +2 Knowledge (machines), 
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (firearms)

[B]Feats: [/B] Exotic Weapon Proficiency (firearms), Skill Focus - Craft (firearms)

[B]Spells prepared[/B] (Save DC 12 + spell level): 
[B]Domains:[/B] Civilization, Technology
[B]Spellbook/Spells Known:[/B]
	0 - Assess Creature, Detect Magic, Detect Chaositech;
	1st - Sanctuary*, Bless, Protection from Chaos;

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 16	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Craft (firearms)	+13	4	+2	+2 Race, +2 Domain, +3 Feat
Heal			+6	4	+2	--
Craft (machines)	+12	4	+2	+2 Race, +2 Domain
Knowledge (religion)	+3	1	+2	--
Knowledge (machines)	+4	2	+2	--
Spellcraft		+3	1	+2	--
[B]Notes:[/B] 

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Dragon Pistol		83gp	2lb
Powder Horn		3.75gp	-lb
Bag of Shot		1.25gp	-lb
Hide Armor		15gp	25lb
Light Wooden Shield	3gp	5lb
Club			-gp	3lb
License to Own a Firearm 10gp	-lb
Artisans Tools		5gp	-lb
Wooden Holy Symbol	1gp	-lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]35lb	[B]Money:[/B] 3gp 0sp 0cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	30	60	90	180	450

[B]Age:[/B] 45
[B]Height:[/B] 4'3" 
[B]Weight:[/B] 160lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] grey
[B]Hair:[/B] black
[B]Skin:[/B] fair
```

*Appearance:* Maugra is a typical Grailwarden dwarf. She has a dark black hair, though a few grey hairs have started to appear in recent years. She wears her hair tied back into a pony tail to keep it out of her work.  She wears glasses though sometimes pushes them back up above her brow.  The hide armor that she wears is a bit of an embarassment, one that she is quite self-conscious about.  As a dock worker, her father made it for her, but she finds it rough and unattractive but wears it out of respect.  At her side is her pistol which she carries with great pride, for it was with her own hands that she managed to create it.

*Background:* Maugra grew up in Ptolus. Her parents were originally from Prustan, but came west a long time ago. Her father has worked in the docks for quite a long time, trying to keep the crane operating despite the salt spray from the Bay of Ptolus. Early on, Maugra became enamoured with the dying technology of her father and many of his friends. After regular services at the Church of Tuen for much of her young life, Maugra decided that she wanted to pursue a career in the priesthood. With the Mother of Machines looking on she would emmerse herself in the world of machines, clockwork, and blackpowder.  Having only recently become an acolyte, Maugra has returned to the docks, worried about her parents.


----------



## wizofice (Nov 17, 2006)

> I advise against choosing a familiar that can't leave the water.



Do you mean it should be able to swim and breathe underwater or just not be a cat or rat?  In other words, would one of the nonpenguin avians be a good or bad idea?


----------



## Mileron (Nov 17, 2006)

wizofice said:
			
		

> Do you mean it should be able to swim and breathe underwater or just not be a cat or rat?  In other words, would one of the nonpenguin avians be a good or bad idea?



He means that if it is a creature that cannot leave its natural environment of aqua-dom - ie fish, dolphin, manatee, skate, ray, shark, killer whale, etc, then it is a bad idea to bring it along and he doesn't want them.

It needs to be at least amphibious, is what I'm getting from it.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 17, 2006)

That's it. There's stuff in Stormwrack on the familiar list that would be Familiar Not Appearing In This Adventure if it can't survive on land/in the air for extended periods. Just a caveat on the free Stormwrack familiar thing.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 17, 2006)

Whizbang, in reading through the Ptolus Player's Guide, I was struck by an idea for a tiefling character.  I'm uncertain which class he would take, but am leaning toward sorcerer at the moment.  Before I got too far into my idea, however, I wanted to check with you regarding the availability (or lack thereof) of the tiefling race.  The Ptolus guide suggests that everything (and nearly everything) is represented in the city but your character creation guide in this thread's OP doesn't go into detail regarding races.  Is tiefling okay?

My idea is that this tiefling is in the employ of one of the city's more nefarious sydicates.  He works, on the surface at least, as a hired curator for the tombs and crypts within the city's Necropolis in the northeastern corner of town.  As a hire of the noble quarter, the tiefling's main job is to protect the noble family's crypts against robbery.  The character is, in reality, an agent who serves as a messenger for [fill-in-the-blank] syndicate.  The noble family who hired him may or may not, I imagine, have ties to the crime syndicate for whom the tiefling works.  The tiefling, however, is tired of the constant petty demands of his bosses and also has a strong distaste for the crime world's inner politicking.  He would like to break free from his syndicate and is waiting for the right chance to happen along.

This is my way of creating a tiefling character who is fun to play but is neutral or good-aligned in nature.  I'm not looking to create and play a lone wolf character or a character who makes trouble for the party (though by mere association, of course, trouble may very well find them).  

Thanks for the consideration and if you've a problem with any of that, I have no qualms about going in an entirely different direction.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 17, 2006)

Tieflings are also +1 LA, though the concept does sound interesting. Of note is the rather large population of demons and evil nasties in the Necropolis from which to create quasi-breeds. The Balacazar's have interest in anything they could get their hands on and I don't know if Kevris would tackle something like interferring with the noble crypts.


----------



## Dave Turner (Nov 17, 2006)

Looking back over my background, the character concepts so far seem to be running away from the orphaned adventurer stereotype.  We've all put our families in danger!  Fathers seem to be in short supply too.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 17, 2006)

Erekose is right: I have to say no to a tiefling. If I were to allow a LA 1 race, it'd start with litorians.

Sorry!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 17, 2006)

Yup, that's why I asked.    

I read an interesting article in my local Sunday paper two weeks ago about a section of town in Manila that the locals there call "Norte."  It's Manila's largest cemetary and, with something like over 300 acres, it's also host to a population of 50,000+ of the city's poor.  What started out as a tradition in the 1800s of wealthy citizens hiring people to watch over the family crypts to protect the deads' valuables has evolved over 150 years into a veritable city within a city.  That was the impetus for my tiefling idea who works in Ptolus's Necropolis.  But the character can just as easily be a human or any other non-LA race.  I'd got to thinking of tieflings because a.) I've never played one, b.) no one in any of my own campaigns has ever played one, and c.) I read in the Ptolus Player's Guide about the connections within Ptolus of demons/devils and the like.   

I can easily reshape the character into one of the core races and might just do that.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 17, 2006)

Cairo has a similar phenomenon with its necropolis as well. Poverty makes for grim bedfellows.

I encourage you to run with a necropolis idea.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2006)

*Garn HO rogue work in progress*

Garn
Half-Orc Rogue
Str 18
Dex 14
Con 14
Int 6
Wis 11
Cha 6

hp 8
AC 16 (armor +4, +2 dex) Touch 12, Flat footed 14

Grapple +4
Initiative+6
F +2, R +4, W +0

Feats Improved Initiative
Skills:
Climb 8
Hide +6
intimidate +2
listen +4
Move Silent +6
spot +4

Languages Common, Orcish

Race features

+2 Strength, -2 Intelligence, -2 Charisma. 

A half-orc’s starting Intelligence score is always at least 3. If this adjustment would lower the character’s score to 1 or 2, his score is nevertheless 3. 

Medium: As Medium creatures, half-orcs have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. 
Half-orc base land speed is 30 feet. 
Darkvision: Half-orcs (and orcs) can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and half-orcs can function just fine with no light at all. 
Orc Blood: For all effects related to race, a half-orc is considered an orc. 
Automatic Languages: Common and Orc. 

125 gp total
chain shirt 100 gp
Morning star 8 gp
backpack 2 gp
rope 50' 1 gp
5 javelins 5 gp
Dagger 2 gp
7 gp

Background:

Garn is not a nice fellow. Born to a tough life in a seedy section of the city he is known for fighting dirty in his barroom brawls. He knows a couple guys who don't ask many questions on stuff he wants to pawn off, whether it is jewelry that looks like it would fit on little old ladies or a delver's sunrod.

Garn is ugly, ugly, ugly with snarly teeth, a smashed nose, and a couple scars adding to what would already have been an unfortunate face. He also has a big tattoo on his right arm of a red heart with the word MOM in it. He is big though and many avoid provoking him. 

Since he heard what happened to his mom while she was working the streets he's been on a bender. He wants to get his hands on the guy who did it.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 17, 2006)

Charisma is certainly the dump stat of the day. 4 characters and Cha 9 is our highest!


----------



## Dave Turner (Nov 17, 2006)

Interesting build with the half-orc rogue.  You can rely on the rogue's high skill point allowance to compensate for the Int penalty.  Very clever.  

As far as Cha being the red-headed stepchild, that does seem to be the trend.  Maybe a sorcerer or bard will come out of the woodwork?  I think that most have taken Whizbang's warning against social characters a bit too seriously.  Maybe I'll whip up an alternate just to balance things out.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 17, 2006)

Especially in the early stages of the adventure, there WILL be questioning of NPCs, so having someone who doesn't repel them is probably a good idea, even if they're not a traditional "face" character.


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 17, 2006)

Voadam,

Improved Initiative may not be the ideal feat selection, I am not sure that it will effect anything, I would check with Whizbang

And what?  Nine isn't good enough?  At least Jossen doesn't smell, unlike some prospective members of the party.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 17, 2006)

Improved Initiative is essentially a wasted feat, given how initiative is going to work in this game.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2006)

Dave Turner said:
			
		

> Interesting build with the half-orc rogue.  You can rely on the rogue's high skill point allowance to compensate for the Int penalty.  Very clever.
> 
> As far as Cha being the red-headed stepchild, that does seem to be the trend.  Maybe a sorcerer or bard will come out of the woodwork?  I think that most have taken Whizbang's warning against social characters a bit too seriously.  Maybe I'll whip up an alternate just to balance things out.




My charming leg breaker maxed out a social interaction skill I'll have you know.   

Besides charisma is a composite attribute. Beauty is part of it. Garn just happens to have been beaten with multiple ugly sticks. Repeatedly.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 17, 2006)

I've posted my submission, Bill Schnitz, here. 

Bill has Charisma as his highest stat.  I've started him out as a fighter because it fits his background, but he'll be straight sorcerer after that (or so I hope, but I am definitely willing to take another arcane class if that's what is needed).  I've indicated Improved Init as a feat on his character sheet but will probably dump that in favor of something else.  I'd forgotten Whizbang's intent about initiative order and posting.  Question to you, Whizbang...would it be acceptable to take Combat Casting at first level even though Bill hasn't taken a level in sorcerer yet?


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Improved Initiative is essentially a wasted feat, given how initiative is going to work in this game.




I had completely forgotten your variant iniative.   

I'll come up with something different.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2006)

Hmm, toughness vs dodge.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 17, 2006)

Dodge.  All the way.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 17, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> would it be acceptable to take Combat Casting at first level even though Bill hasn't taken a level in sorcerer yet?



Sure. You don't get any benefit from it until you can cast spells, but that's certainly something you're allowed to do.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 17, 2006)

Bill and Garn might know one another.  Bill has access to a network vis a vis his crime organization.  Bill's from the Warrens and lives in a dump owned by his syndicate, so he might well have seen Garn around.  Bill might also be someone who Garn would think of finding if Garn wanted answers about his mum.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 17, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Sure. You don't get any benefit from it until you can cast spells, but that's certainly something you're allowed to do.




Done.  Thanks.  Just couldn't see waiting until 3rd level for that next feat before picking up Combat Casting.  Better to have it lined up now, beforehand, so that it's immediately available when Bill discovers his ability.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 17, 2006)

Im almost done with my character. Got a question though. I want him to have a sword/cane, like John Steeds in the Avengers. But instead of an umbrella, its a cane. With a mermaid figure as the handle. anyway.

I figure the sword would be mechanically identical to a rapier. So would you require a EWP feat to wield it?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 17, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> Im almost done with my character. Got a question though. I want him to have a sword/cane, like John Steeds in the Avengers. But instead of an umbrella, its a cane. With a mermaid figure as the handle. anyway.
> 
> I figure the sword would be mechanically identical to a rapier. So would you require a EWP feat to wield it?



Nah. That's the sort of thing that living in a metropolis would make available. A walking stick scabbard is no big deal, unless it's a disguised sword as a result (not all sword canes in real life are exactly subtle), in which case we'll have to up the price a tiny bit.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 17, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Nah. That's the sort of thing that living in a metropolis would make available. A walking stick scabbard is no big deal, unless it's a disguised sword as a result (not all sword canes in real life are exactly subtle), in which case we'll have to up the price a tiny bit.




Cool. It is a disguised sword, and I saved most of his cash for just an occasion. whats the damage?


----------



## Mileron (Nov 17, 2006)

Character sheet + info posted on the first page.

Let me know if there's any ish


----------



## dog45 (Nov 17, 2006)

Character Sheet:

[sblock=stat block]

Grant -  "Listen friend, it's not my fault if your lady prefers the attentions of a real man."
Medium Human Rogue 1
AL True Neutral
*Hit Dice*: 1d6+1 (7 hp)
*Initiative*: +2
*Speed*: 30 ft
*Armor Class*: 15(+2 Dex,+3 Armor) touch 12, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +0/+0
*Attack*: Sword/Cane +2 melee (1d6 /18-20) or dagger +2 ranged (1d4 /19-20)

*Special Attacks*: Sneak Attack +1d6
*Special Qualities*: Trapfinding
*Saves*: Fort +1, Ref +4, Will +0
*Abilities*: Str 10, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Skills*: (all max ranks)  Bluff +6, Diplomacy +6, Disable Device +5, Gather Information +6, Intimidate +6, Knowledge (local) +5, Open Lock +6, Search +5, Sleight of Hand +9, Use Magic Device +6
*Feats*: Skill Focus (Sleight of Hand), Weapon Finesse
*Languages*: Common, Thieves Cant

[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearnce]

Grant is a full 5'11" when he stands up straight, which isn't often. His dirty brown hair is slicked back underneath a tweed cap. His suspenders hang down around his legs, so his pinstripe pants are held up by a black leather belt with brass knuckles as a buckle. He's got a matching vest to his pants, and wears a collared shirt with his sleeves rolled up.

When it's cold or raining out, he's got a heavy brown leather cloak he wears. And he's never without his cane, with its mermaid figure handle. He calls his cane 'Medda'. When he knows he's going to fight, he's got a suit of studded leather that he wears, but otherwise goes without.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]

Grant watches all that happens with a sly smile. He's cocky and confident, but not brash. He's only 19 but has seen most of what life can offer. Life is cheap in the Warrens and everything has a price. If you need something - or someone - he can find it for you. What comes his way he takes and doesn't worry about what he hasn't got. Anything he needs he knows how to get or steal.

He considers himself a ladies man, and many of the special lady friends he has would agree. Never one to stay tied down, he doesn't stay with any one for very long but is careful not to scorne them. 

[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]

Born to a prostitute named Shai in a brothel in the Warrens, Grant's father was a sailor that his mother never saw again. Growing up with in a house of ill repute didn't offer many opportunities, so he spent his youth with gangs of boys like him. He learned how to steal and fight from running with the gangs, and learned a smooth tongue from the working girls he lived around.

As his mother got older, she quit turning tricks and started tending bar at her madams house. A lot of the girls that Grant grew up with are now working themselves. He takes care to make sure that no one hurts them, as he tried to protect his mother when he was younger. One girl in particular he protects, a girl his own age named Clara. They were best friends growing up, and he considers her his sister. Last year a sailor got out of hand with Clara, and they found his body the next day strung up and cut in all manner of inventive ways.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]

2 Daggers (hidden on self)
Sword/Cane 'Medda'
Studded Leather Armor (not worn)
Thieves Tools

[/sblock]

[sblock=Relatives/Organizations]

Grants mother Shai tends bar at the Cat's Paw, the brothel where he was conceived, born and raised. He also has a half-brother Arik that was raised by his sailor father. Arik became a sailor and still travels, but his father was killed when their ship was attacked by pirates. He comes into port every few years and makes it a point to come visit Grant and their mother. 

Grant runs with the Pale Dogs, and has known most of the other members since they were kids. The rumors of their affliation with the Vai don't bother him. Life has taught him that sometimes people need to die.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Special Contacts/Hooks]

Ideas for contacts - Pale Dogs, guards/girls at brothels in the Warren, Arik

Hooks - Clara or Arik could be some of Jacks recent victims.

[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 17, 2006)

Mileron said:
			
		

> Btw, Erekose, I borrowed your character sheet layout.  Quite efficient!



No worries, its the sheet we use for Living EnWorld and Living Eberron on these boards.


----------



## Pitchwife (Nov 17, 2006)

Am I being a dork, waiting for the character sheet he's posting? *newbie doofus look*

Re: charisma, I'm planning to post a paladin with a 14-ish CHA.  Dunno if I'll be in the GAME  but I'll be posting the character.

~ Pitchwife


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 17, 2006)

Just go for something. Those picked can all adapt characters to a specific sheet if Whiz wants us/them to.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 17, 2006)

*Lina*
Half-Elf Bard 1
Chaotic Good

Str    8
Dex  12
Con  10 
Int   14
Wis    8
Cha  17

Skills:  Perform (sing), Gather Information, Diplomacy, Sense Motive, Knowledge (nobility and royalty), Knowledge (local), Knowledge (history), Use Magic Device, Spellcraft.

Feats:  Investigator (+2 Gather Info and Search).  

Spells:  Lullaby, Prestidigitation, Light, Detect Magic. 

Equipment:  Sling.  Light armor. 

Lina isn't a native of Ptolus.  Following Councillor Segaci's return to Tarsis after that city's sacking, Lina left her court apprenticeship to travel to Ptolus, where she sought employment in environs familiar to her old domain in Tarsis.  Now a nanny for House Kath in the noble quarter on the terraces underneath the Spire, Lina sings nursery songs to the House's little ones and instructs the children of the House in melody.  In her off hours, Lina frequents the city in search of new tales to tell and songs to sing to her charges.  Finding music appropriate for small children isn't an easy task in dark Ptolus, however, so Lina ranges far and wide in the city.  

Whilst being out later than normal a month ago, Lina was attacked down at the docks.  Hoping for new material and always one to enjoy the song of water lapping at shore, much like her Shoal elf father, Lina'd gone down to the docks to listen in on the songs of foreign sailors newly arrived to port.  A beautiful maid with long silken hair, Lina found herself taken in a dark alley by a stranger.  Having narrowly escaped death, Lina returned to her employer's home in the upper reaches of the city thoroughly shaken.   Whether or not her attacker is the same individual as the one killing prostitutes these last weeks, Lina finds herself drawn to the crime scenes.  She cannot help herself and of late oft neglects her duties as nanny, eschewing the safe life of the noble quarter in favor of the rougher alleys and byways down by the docks.  Hoping to locate the killer and filled with unhealthy curiousity, Lina spends considerable time in bars and taverns questioning those who frequent such establishments.  Despite being a patron of the arts and prone to excusing the vagaries of artists, House Kath is growing increasingly tired of Lina's frequent absences and intends to fire her, leaving Lina to her own devices on the streets of Ptolus.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Nov 18, 2006)

Pitchwife said:
			
		

> Am I being a dork, waiting for the character sheet he's posting? *newbie doofus look*




Make that two of us. 

Now all of my concepts are being picked over! AAAAA!!!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 18, 2006)

Sorry, my work deadline is at the end of the week, so I haven't had a chance to post the simplified character sheet. Post what you've got and it all can be adapted later, as was suggested.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 18, 2006)

Not owning the Ptolus book, I was wondering if there are any "ladies'" weapons in the sourcebook.  I'm looking for something appropriate for Lina to wield.  She needs a ranged weapon and the only thing that seems a little bit like something she'd use from the PHB is perhaps the sling, which she might have picked up from hanging around House Kath's children.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 18, 2006)

No, the only things in the Big Book I can think of are the guns. (Rapiers are always very urban and sophisticated in a skewer-you-in-a-brawl-by-the-fountain-under-your-cousin's-arm sort of way, but that's not a ranged weapon.) Every city until modern times had sling-twirling hooligans, though.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for looking.  I'll probably stick with the sling, then.  It goes along with her having spent time with the kids that she's a nanny to.  Could maybe also do a shortbow, but then I feel I'd need to include a tidbit in her background about how she became proficient with a weapon like that.  Will see.


----------



## Pitchwife (Nov 18, 2006)

*Character Sheet: Jarem Thurinor*



			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Sorry, my work deadline is at the end of the week, so I haven't had a chance to post the simplified character sheet. Post what you've got and it all can be adapted later, as was suggested.




Okie-doke, then here goes.  Caveat: statted up at work, from online SRD plus google for some questions, so apologies if something is off.  Looks about right, though.

Name: Jarem Thurinor
Race: Human - Prustan background
Class: Paladin of Lothian
Alignment: Lawful Awesome
Level: 1

Str: 14
Dex: 10
Con: 11
Int: 12
Wis: 12
Cha: 14

HP: 10
AC: 16 [chain shirt, heavy wooden shield] or 14 [chain shirt]

FOR: +2
REF: +0
WIL: +1

FEATS

Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Bastard Sword
Weapon Focus: Bastard Sword

SKILLS (only listing ranked skills for now, others have no decisions involved so...)

Diplomacy 6 (ranks: 4)
Handle Animal: 3 (ranks: 1)
Knowledge: Religion 5 (ranks: 4)
Profession: Fishmonger 4  (ranks: 3)
Sense Motive: 5 (ranks:4)

COMBAT

Bastard Sword 1d20+4 to hit, 1d10+2 (one-handed) or 1d10+3 (two-handed) damage
Sling 1d20+1 to hit, 1d4+2 damage

EQ of note/cost:

100  chain shirt
 35   bastard sword
   7  heavy wooden shield
   .2 20 sling bullets

ABILITIES

detect evil (at will)
smite evil 1/day
chicken dance (at weddings)


BACKGROUND (the down-and-dirty, non-novel-writing approach)

Jarem is a child of the Warrens and the Docks, his family living in the Warrens, scraping out an existence as fishmongers on the piers.  Like half the city, his family worships Lothian; unlike most people (including his family), Jarem truly loves and reveres Ptolus's principle diety.  Jarem was a sensitive boy growing up, avoiding the fighting and gang hooliganism that runs rampant in his neighborhood.  Ironically, as he moved through puberty it became apparent to the priest of his usual chapel that he had, if nothing else, a physical aptitude for combat.  Combined with his intuitive grasp of religion, he was an obvious candidate for at least a role in the Church's Guard.  In time, his passion for the faith moved him through the ranks and he finds himself recently consecrated as a true Paladin of Lothian.

Jarem is not a brow-beater, at least yet.   He comes to his faith as a true believer, but out of a mixture of love of diety and study of tenant, and he wishes to share his joy in Lothian with everyone.  He also recognizes, of course, that the enemies of Right are numerous and pervasive.  In combat he is mostly resigned to the necessity of dealing with miscreants, but he loses this composure when facing dire evil.  He maintains contact with both his family and childhood friends, which leavens what people think of as "normal" paladin behavior.  He regrets his family's casual familiarity with the day-to-day ugliness of the Warrens and the Docks, and he speaks to his friends of changing their ways rather than abandoning them.

Quick Touchstone: Think roughly of a composite-aged Sam Vimes, with the older version's sense of righteousness but the younger's naivete.

Why He's involved: These are _his_ people.  The Watch may not care, the upper reaches of the Church Hierarchy may take no heed, but Jarem does.  His family hasn't been harmed, nor have his friends, but his _community_ has been.  Lothian wants him to intercede, he's certain - why else would he make himself so clear in Jarem's mind?  Why else would scum from the Docks have it within himself to be Paladin?

Hit me with any questions you may have. 

~ Pitchwife


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Nov 18, 2006)

Okay, here goes. I am probably going to do an alternate, too, but for now- here's Vanden.

[EDIT- All done. Not too much equipment to get; wow, I never realized how little starting gold monks get! Also, I swapped Int and Wis scores, based on how I see the character developing past 1st level.]

Vanden
Male Human Monk1
AL Lawful Good
HD 1d8+1 (9 hp)
Initiative +1
Spd 30 ft
AC 12 (+1 Dex, +1 Wis), touch 12, flat-footed 11
Base Atk/Grapple +0/+0
Full Atk +0 One-handed  (1d6;20/x2, Unarmed Strike)
           -2/-2 One-handed, Flurry of Blows  (1d6;20/x2, Unarmed Strike)
SA Flurry of Blows, Stunning Fist
SQ AC Bonus (add Wisdom bonus to AC)
SV Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +3
Str 10, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 14
Skills: Balance +3, Diplomacy +11, Escape Artist +3, Hide +2, Knowledge (local) +2, Knowledge (religion) +3, Listen +3, Move Silently +2, Sense Motive +6, Spot +2, Swim +2, Tumble +3.
Feats: Improved Unarmed Strike (monk bonus), Stunning Fist (monk bonus), Negotiator, Skill Focus (Diplomacy)
Languages: Common, Elf

Stunning Fist: Fort DC 11, 1/day

Equipment:
Monk's outfit
Waterskin
Scroll case
Parchment (5 sheets)
Chalk, black (5 pieces)
Belt pouch
Candle (x3)
Tindertwig (x2)

Total Encumbrance: 5 lbs.
Money: 1gp, 4sp, 2 cp

Appearance:
Vanden is of average height, and slim of build, though well toned through long hours of ascetic exercises. His brown hair is tonsured, and his simple dark robes match his dark brown eyes. Though his normally serene and welcoming expression is lately tinged with worry, he yet moves with a calm fluidity and grace.

Background:
One of many children of a poor family from the Warrens, Vanden was sold to the order of the Sisterhood of Silence as a young boy. There, he was indoctrinated as a eunuch, and trained in the arts of diplomacy and monasticism of the order, that he might serve as a voice to the Sisters. Vanden proved quite adept, and showed much promise as a diplomat.

The normally studious and austere monk was quite shaken when, recently, his assigned Sister was slain by the Longcoat killer. He blames himself for being absent in her time of need. Though the Sisterhood has vowed to find the murderer, Vanden does not feel they are doing enough, and has set out on his own to bring Longcoat to justice once and for all.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 18, 2006)

Yikes!

Well, that's officially the first eunuch character I've seen posted on these boards.


----------



## bissichan (Nov 18, 2006)

Ok, here's my prospective character's sheet.

Faen Argen Lores Woodcarver
[sblock]

```
Name: Faen Argen Lores Woodcarver "Faen, if you please.")
Class: Rogue  1 	
Race: Gnome
Region of Origin: Faen used to work on the docks. Union's been on strike, he's down on his luck, it's tough.
Size: S
Gender: M
Alignment: NG
Deity: Garl Glittergold

Str: 10 +0 (04p.)	Level: 1	XP: 0
Dex: 14 +2 (06p.)	BAB: +0		HP: 08 (1d6+2)
Con: 14 +2 (04p.)	Grapple: -4	
Int: 12 +1 (04p.)	Speed: 20'	
Wis: 12 +11 (04p.)	Init: +2	
Cha: 11 +0 (03p.)	ACP: 0		

	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:	10	+2	+0	+2	+1	+0	+0	15
Touch:	13	Flatfooted: 13

	Total	Base	Mod	Misc
Fort:	+2	+0	+2	--
Ref:	+4	+2	+2	--
Will:	+1	+0	+1	--

Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range
Crossbow light + bolts	+3	1d8	x2	80'
Morningstar		+1	1d8	x2	
Sap        		-3	1d6	x2	
Notes: 20 bolts

Languages: Common, gnome, dwarven.

Abilities: 
Gnome: 
Low Light Vision.
+1 attack vs kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge vs giants
1/day 'speak with animals' as level 1 caster
1/day - dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation (int 10+ required)
+1 extra save vs. gnomish illusions

Rogue:
Proficient with cutlass.
Sneak attack +1d6
Trapfinding.
Light Armor Proficiency.

Feats:  Nimble Fingers. 

Skill Points: 36	Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc
Climb		2	2	0-	-
Disable Device	+7	6	+1	--
Escape Artist	+4	2	+2	--
Hide		+6	4	+2	--
Listen		+7	6	+1	-- 
Move Silently	+6	4	+2	--
Open Lock	+8	6	+2	--
Search		+5	4	+1	--
Sleigh of Hand	+4	2	+2	--
Spot		+4	3	+1	--
Tumble		+4	2	+2	--
Use Rope 	+3	1	+2	--
Craft (Alchemy)	 +3	2	+1	--


Notes: 

Equipment:		Cost	Weight
Crossbow Light		35gp	4lb
Sap         		1gp	2lb
Morningstar		8gp	6lb
Explorer's outfit	10gp	4lb

Backpack		2gp	2lb
Waterskin		1gp	4lb
Rations (3 days)	1.5gp	1.5lb
Flint & Steel		1gp	*
Ammo Pouch		1gp	1lb
Thieves tools		30gp	1lb
Leather Armor		10gp	15lb        
Grapling hook		1gp	4lb

Total Weight:	44lb	Money: 22gp 04sp 0cp

		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push
Max Weight:	1-25lb.  26-50lb.  51-75lb.   150lb.     150lb. 
Age: 72
Height: 3'11" 
Weight: 40lbs
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Brown
Skin: Pale
```
[/sblock]
Background
[sblock]Faen Argen Lores Woodcarver has been a happy-go-lucky gnome. He's entirely unconcerned with what tomorrow may bring, as long as there's some adventure to be had. He's a Ptolusian born and raised and he's spent quite a few years roaming through her streets, working oddjobs to support himself.. Despite the fact that gnomes are rare in Ptolus, he's doesnt' like to socialize with his bretheren. He thinks gnomes are too curious and too interested in technology for his liking.

He used to run errands for a few merchants in the South Market and there's where he discovered he had a knack for walking around unnoticed (not too hard when you're barely an apple-crate tall) and an even better knack for opening things that he wasn't supposed to open (those being boxes, drawers and chests -of treasure and of females: he likes them both just fine).

A few months  ago, Faen lost his job (stupid masterwork lock!) and went to the only place in Ptolus he had not been before: the docks. Plenty of work, plenty of females and some cheap lodgings made him one happy gnome. One of his first friends was Coraithe Whitetree and she was one fine woman.

That Longcoat bastard has made an enemy for the remainder of his decidedly short life.


[/sblock]
Appearance
[sblock]
Faen is an average-heighted gnome. He carries himself with a cat's certainty and he keeps his eyes and ears sharp and attentive, his brown hair in a slender ponytail and his lean frame under a nondescript cloak. He tries not to call too much attention to him. His inquisitive eyes are always searching for the next challenge: can he sneak past those guards? Can he open that reinforced door? Will he be able to detect the hidden door in the jeweler's room before he returns from lunch? Can he go in, sneak out and take whatever he wants before he's caught?

No one but Garl Glittergold knows and, like always, it's a hoot to find out if he can.[/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Nov 18, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Yikes!
> 
> Well, that's officially the first eunuch character I've seen posted on these boards.




Yeah- so many concepts had already come that were similar to other ideas I had, that I went back through the Ptolus Player's Guide for some ideas. When I saw that bit about the Sisterhood, I said- there's a concept you don't see every day.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 18, 2006)

bissichan said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Region of Origin: Faen used to work on the docks. Union's been on strike, he's down on his luck, it's tough.
> 
> ...




so tough.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 18, 2006)

bissichan, Garl isn't quite part of the setting, though luckily Monte has provided us with a giant list of gods and there are many more (heck Whiz might even let Garl be one of the small cults on the Street of a Thousand Gods).  Even better, one of the fantastic authors on the Delver's Square has put together a list of the gods for us! Link


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 18, 2006)

I actually have Garl in my home campaign, which started before the Players Guide was available, much less the Big Book. Gnome Quixote plays a cleric of Garl in the Midwood campaign.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 18, 2006)

Cool, as I mentioned, the Street of a Thousand Gods has room for plenty more


----------



## bissichan (Nov 18, 2006)

He's not much of a believer, mind you. He might trade for the god of thieves -if there is one- or whatever is the official worshipped of the Longfinger's Guild (assuming he lives to apply for it).


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 18, 2006)

There is the 53 gods of chance, they tend to fit well for rogueish characters.


----------



## wizofice (Nov 18, 2006)

```
[B]Name:[/B] [COLOR=SlateGray]Aramil Nailo[/COLOR]
[B]Class:[/B] Ranger 1 	
[B]Race:[/B] Shoal Elf
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] Docks, Ptolus
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] M
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG
[B]Deity:[/B] Myliesha (and Juranis, see below)

[B]Str:[/B] 13 +1 (05p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 1	[B]XP[/B]: 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4 (10p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +1		[B]HP:[/B] 8 (1d8+0)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0 (04p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +2	
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +4	
[B]Cha:[/B] 08 -1 (00p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] +0		

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+2	+0	+4	+0	+0	+0	16
[B]Touch:[/B]	14	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+2	+2	+0	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+6	+4	+2	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+1	+0	+1	--
[B]Notes:[/B] Immunity to magical sleep effects, +2 save vs. enchantment spells or effects

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Comp. Longbow		+5	1d8	x3	110'
Longsword		+1	1d8+1	19/x2	—
[B]Notes:[/B] ammo: 20 arrows

[B]Languages:[/B] Common (Imperial), Elven

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Elf: 
Low-Light Vision. 
Weapon proficiencies: longsword, rapier, longbow and shortbow.
+2 Listen, Profession (Sailor), Seach and Spot checks. 
Automatic Search within 5' of secret or concealed door

Ranger:
Favored Enemy: Sahaugin +2
Track: Use Survival skill to follow tracks.
Wild Empathy: Use Cha skills on animals

[B]Feats: [/B] Point Blank Shot

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills			Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Climb				+3	2	+1	--
Knowledge (dungeoneering)	+2	2	+0	--
Knowledge (geography)		+2	2	+0	--
Knowledge (nature)		+2	2	+0	--
Listen				+5	2	+1	+2 Race
Profession (sailior)		+5	2	+1	+2 Race
Search				+4	2	+0	+2 Race
Spot				+5	2	+1	+2 Race
Survival			+5	4	+1	--
Swim				+5	4	+1	--

[B]Notes:[/B] 

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Comp. Longbow		100gp	3lb
Arrows (20)		1gp	3lb
Longsword		15gp	4lb
Leather Armor		10gp	15lb
Light Wooden Shield	3gp	5lb
Rope, 50' Silk		10gp	5lb
Grappling Hook		1gp	4lb
Caltrops, bag x 3	3gp	6lb
Coin, Gold x5		5gp	0.1lb
Backpack		2gp	2lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]47.1lb	[B]Money:[/B] 5gp 0sp 0cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	50	100	150	300	750

[B]Age:[/B] 118
[B]Height:[/B] 5'1" 
[B]Weight:[/B] 112lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] black
[B]Hair:[/B] black
[B]Skin:[/B] tan
```

*Appearance:* Aramil appears to be a typical shoal elf sailor. He wears leather to keep the rain and cold weather off his skin. His hair is long and black and he wears it unbound.  He wears two necklaces around his neck, one is the symbol of Myliesha (goddess of the wind and displaced elves) and the other of Juranis (feared god of the sea).  Depending on the situation, need or 'miracle' just witnessed, he may be found kissing one, the other or both.

*Background:* Aramil grew up in Ptolus on the docks. His father was lost at sea many years ago and he was raised by his mother, who works as a barmaid at the Savage Shark. He spent many a day fishing with a bow off the piers and once encountered some sahuagin, which prompted him to ask sailors at the Shark about the fearsome creatures.  This eventually led to his being tutored in the sailing life in general, though he has yet to be far from the docks on any ship.

An old seadog friend of Aramil's was murdered a few nights previous after leaving dock 7.  Aramil is, of course, very anxious to find who did it.  People talk of Ghosts and the legend of Longcoat.  He believes the killer to be flesh and blood and vows to see him dead.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 18, 2006)

so lets see so far we've got:


Bill ‘Longshanks’ Schnitz – human fighter 1 by CanadienneBacon
Lina – half-elf bard 1 by CanadienneBacon
Jossen Vanter – human fighter 1 by Wrahn
Akilu – darfellan barbarian 1 by Dave Turner
Yaztromo Denmel – human sorcerer 1 by Mileron
Maugra Ironcrane – grailwarden dwarf cleric of Tuen 1 by Erekose13
Garn – half-orc rogue 1 by Voadam 
Grant – human rogue 1 by dog45
Jarem Thurinor – human paladin of Lothian 1 by Pitchwife
Vanden – human monk 1 by Cthulhudrew
Faen Argen Lores Woodcarver – gnome rogue 1 by bissichan
Jareen Aust Starleaf - elf cleric of Inurath 1 by bissichan
Aramil Nailo – shoal elf ranger 1 by wizofice
Rurik Rumnaheim - grailwarden dwarf wizard 1 by wizofice
Ada Lichtermann - human fighter 1 by Trench
Garnet - human sorceror 1 by Trollbabe
Kohr au'Thun - stonelost dwarf ranger 1 by Filthy
Milana - half-elf cleric of Burrah 1 by Filthy
Gracie Goodship - human evoker 1 by Tailspinner
Wikipaduran Dimnamfaddle Thistledown Potentloins - gnome bard 1 by Gnome Quixote
"Lucky" Cyrus - human cleric of the Lady 1 by Verbatim


----------



## Trench (Nov 18, 2006)

So here we go. I was going to make a rogue, but plenty seems to be going that route. I also thought it was time to inject a little moral ambiguity into the proceedings (heck, i almost made her Lawful Evil. I still might.) Let me know if I forgot anything or if anyone has any advice. This is my first tme makng a Fighter.

Name: Ada Lichtermann
Race: Female Human
Class: Fighter
Age: 24
Align: Lawful Neutral

STR: 16
DEX: 8
CON: 14
INT: 12
WIS: 11
CHA: 10

AC: 15 (10 +4 Armor +1 Shield -1 DEX)
HP: 15 (10+2 CON +3 Tough)

Saves:
Fort: +4 (2 +2 CON)
Refl: -1 (0 -1 DEX)
Will: +2 (0 +2 Feat)

Skills: 
Climb +6 (3 +3 STR)
Intimidate: 3 
Jump +6 (3 +3 STR)
Swim +6 (3 +3 STR)
Knowledge (dungeoneering) +1
Craft (dressmaking): +1

Feats: 
Toughness
Iron Will
Power Attack

Equipment:
Chain Shirt
Greatclub
Longsword
Warhammer
Small Shield, steel
Rope, hemp- 50 ft
Torches (2)
Sacks (2)

Appearance:

Ada is rather physically intimidating. One could even call her "thick". Over six feet tall and at least a third of that wide, she towers over most men and is perfectly aware of it. She has shoulder length brown hair that is often pulled back into a severe ponytail. Small, pale blue eyes are almost lost in the wide expanse of her face- with most attention being drawn to an  aquiline nose that jut above thin lips. Many men (and some women) find her attractive in an unconventioal way. She often wears a white corset over a green blouse. She has one skirt- a blue one with red flowers lining the bottom, which she reluctantly wears when it's her shift at the Onyx Spider. Otherwise, she opts for khaki pants.

Background:

Her parents moved from the Prustan Peninsula to Ptolus when she was only three and her mother large with child, her father being offered an internship with a technologist who had a dream to bathe Ptolus in city-wide  public lamps. By the time the Lichtermann's made it to Ptolus, the venture had folded and the parents were forced to move to the Warrens and find work where they could. Ada's brother was born weak and sickly and in need of near-constant care. Ada grew up with a father, who was bitter at having to work in the Docks and never making enough to take his family home, and a mother, who was deeply saddened by her son and accidentally ignored her robust daughter because of his demands. 

By the time Ada was grown, she had spent much of her formative years hanging on the fringes of the Pale Dogs. She was nicknamed "Ooze" because of her slow, lumbering nature; a moniker which earns a beating to this day. Seeing her parents struggle and the gang fumble in their attempts to get ahead, Ada promised herself she would do anything to improve her lot in life.

She's done marginally well. She now lives in Midtown (although admittedly on its edge on Vadarast Street) and works a number of jobs to move further away from the Warrens. She works part time as a barmaid at the disreputable Onyx Spider, makes dresses (the only useful skill that she feels she learned from her mother) when she can convince patrons her large fingers can, and even occasionally as hired muscle.

But where she has made the most money, recently, is as a backroom madam. Midtown finds many adventurers gracing its pubs looking for all manners of entertainment- and Ada found that many prostitutes would rather work for a disreputable woman than take their chances with the many disreputable men in Ptolus. Ada looks upon her new occupation with only a twinge of guilt, and has proved herself a stern madam- not above beating a girl when she deems it neccessary. She still sends a portion of her earnings to her parents to help support her invalid brother, but she hasn't visited them in years.

Personality:

Ada has become hard growing up in the Warrens, and her constant quest for self-betterment and social climbing is looked at in almost Darwinian terms. As a result, many people find her cold and severe. When one of her girls was recently killed by Longcoat, she immediately saw how bad this would be for business. She joins the search out of interest for protecting her assets, although she is shrewd enough to not casually admit this to others.


----------



## Trench (Nov 18, 2006)

hm... Looking at that, we could use another cleric for sure... Didn't quite realize that... hm...


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 19, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> so lets see so far we've got:
> 
> 
> Bill ‘Longshanks’ Schnitz – human fighter 1 by CanadienneBacon




Good idea, composing a list like that.  Lets folks know what might be missing.

Just wanted to clarify though, that the submission I wrote up for Bill Schnitz, human fighter 1, is actually intended to fill a sorcerer/wizard slot.  If selected, Bill will be taking all his future levels in sorcerer.

Thanks again.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 19, 2006)

Trench, I just wanted to say that I thought Ada was cool and with the way you've written her background and character, I wouldn't mind playing with her even if her alignment descriptor ends up being Lawful Evil.  She doesn't sound like the kind of character to cause trouble within a party, nor do you strike me as the type of player to use LE as an excuse to make trouble.  No telling who might be picked for this game, but thought I'd chip in my own (admittedly unnecessary!) two cents.  There are so many fine characters...I've gotten a lot of neat ideas for my own homebrew NPCs just from reading what's gone on in this thread.  Thanks.


----------



## Trollbabe (Nov 19, 2006)

I am new to EN World.  Caught your post over at www.montecook.com and followed it here.  I am at work right now but will pick equipment and stuff soon.   


Name: Garnet
Race: Male Human
Class: Sorcerer
Age: 17
Align: Chaotic Neutral

STR: 10
DEX: 12
CON: 14
INT: 10
WIS: 9
CHA: 16

AC: 11 (10 +1 Dex)
HP: 6 (10 +2 Con)

Saves:
Fort: +2 (0 Base +2 Con)
Refl: +1 (0 Base +1 Dex)
Will: +1 (2 Base -1 Wis) 

Skills: Bluff +7 (4 ranks), Craft: Alchemy +4 (4 ranks), and Spellcraft +4 (4 ranks)

Feats: Eschew Materials, Spell Focus: Enchantment

Spells Known: 0 level: daze*, detect magic, disrupt undead, read magic; 1st level: shield, sleep*
Spell DC: 0 level 13; 1st level 14
Spells/Day: 0 level: 5; 1st level 4

*Equipment*:

*Appearance*:
Garnet has a roguish charm that many find alluring.  Although attractive he does not stand out in a crowd.  His eyes are mesmerizing and a raise of his eyebrow or smirk on his thin lips is worth a hundred words.

*Background*:
Born to a prostitute in the Docks of Ptolus Garnet’s life seemed bleak.  At the young age of five Garnet began to display sparks of talent with arcane magic.  In a dark alley beneath the cliffs of the city his mother struck a "deal" with a man.  The man agreed to take the young Garnet beneath his wing as an apprentice.  His new home was that of the Guildsman district in the shop of Olgrid an alchemist and wizard.

Olgrid was not a kind master and Garnet’s life did not get any easier after leaving the docks.  He slowly developed a rudimentary knowledge of alchemy and arcane magics.  But Garnet’s abilities stemmed from a different source then the selfish wizard Olgrid.  This merely caused more tension between the student and pupil.

His slavery to Olgrid came to an end after an error in the shop making sunrods.  The flames consumed the shop and when confronted by his master Garnet could take no more.  Amid the burning timber and chemicals he murdered his master avenging every transgression he had ever inflicted against Garnet.  The body of Olgrid was consumed by the fire and Garnet retreated to his former home in the docks.

Garnet’s mother welcomed him home and the two began to rebuild their lost years.  Garnet did not speak of Olgrid or his demise.  This reunion was short lived though… a villain known as Longcoat has returned to the Docks and left Garnet an orphan.

*Personality*:
Garnet is unpredictable and some might say a little off balanced.  He no longer knows what he is capable of or where he belongs.  His hard life has offered little hope leaving him skeptical of authority figures.  His anger commonly clouds his judgment.


----------



## Trench (Nov 19, 2006)

heh. Thanks Bacon, that's nice to hear. The more I think about it, the more I think Lawful Evil is apropriate actually (pending approval from Master Dustyboots). I've never been a fan of MUAHAHAHA Mustache Twirlers. The only trouble Ada may cause uneccessarily may be punching someone in the face (for non-lethal damage) for calling her a dreaded nickname.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 19, 2006)

I think Ada and Grant would get along well. It'd be interesting, at the least, given that they would know each other from their youth. Plus hearing about each other through their mutual interest.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 19, 2006)

I'd like to see a few more sorcerer/wizard and cleric submissions, if people are still considering jumping in. At this point, we won't have alternates if the first party meets a grisly end.


----------



## bissichan (Nov 19, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I'd like to see a few more sorcerer/wizard and cleric submissions, if people are still considering jumping in. At this point, we won't have alternates if the first party meets a grisly end.





Hummm...coming up with a runner up...


----------



## Dave Turner (Nov 19, 2006)

I will bring the cleric love later in the day.


----------



## Trench (Nov 19, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> I think Ada and Grant would get along well. It'd be interesting, at the least, given that they would know each other from their youth. Plus hearing about each other through their mutual interest.




hm... yes and no. Ada's always a bit nervous, and therefore salty, when she runs into someone from the Warrens, as it reminds her of a place she's trying desperately hard to get away from and wants nothing to do with.  But as long as Grant wasn't one of those that made her life (more) miserable, she'd try to be cordial.


----------



## bissichan (Nov 19, 2006)

Here's my runner-up:

Jareen Aust Starleaf


```
Name: Jareen Aust Starleaf
Class: Cleric  1 	
Race: Elf
Region of Origin: Midtown
Size: M
Gender: M
Alignment: CN
Deity: Inurath Mistress of War  

Str: 11 +0 (03.)	Level: 1	XP: 0
Dex: 12 +1 (02.)	BAB: +0		HP: 08 (1d8)
Con: 10 +0 (04p.)	Grapple: 0	
Int: 14 +2 (06.)	Speed: 30' (20' armored)	
Wis: 14 +2 (06.)	Init: +1	
Cha: 12 +1 (04.)	ACP: 0		

	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:	10	+4	+0	+1	+0	+0	+0	15
Touch:	11	Flatfooted: 14

	Total	Base	Mod	Misc
Fort:	+2	+2	+0	--
Ref:	+1	+0	+1	--
Will:	+4	+2	+2	--

Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range
Morningstar		+1	1d8	x2	
Sling	+0	1d4	x2	50'
Languages: Common, Elven, Celestial, dwarven.

Abilities: 
-+2 Dexterity, –2 Constitution.
-Elf base land speed is 30 feet.
-Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
-Low-Light Vision.
-Weapon Proficiency: Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
-+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.
-Automatic Languages: Common and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan.

Cleric:
Turn or Rebuke undead

Cleric Domains: 
Strength and War
(War Domain grants Weapon Focus (Morningstar) and Martial Weapon Proficiency (Shortbow, composite)

Feats:  Investigator. 

Skill Points: 16	Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc
Concentration	4	4	0	--
Knowledge 
(Religion)	6	4	2
Spellcraft	6	4	2
Knowledge 
(arcana)	6	4	2

Racial:
Listen 		4	2	2
Search		6	4	2
Spot		4	2	2
Gather Information	3	1	2

Notes: 

Equipment:		Cost	Weight
Sling         		1gp	0lb
Morningstar		8gp	6lb
Explorer's outfit	10gp	4lb
Backpack		2gp	2lb
Waterskin		1gp	4lb
Rations (3 days)	1.5gp	1.5lb
Sling Bullets (50)	1gp	25lb
Healer's kit		50gp	1lb
Scale mail		50gp	35lb        
Grapling hook		1gp	4lb
Rope, hemp		1gp	10lb
Total Weight:			60lb	Money: 12gp 05sp 0cp

		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push
Max Weight:	1-38lb.  39-76lb.  77-115lb.   230lb.     230lb. 
Age: 72
Height: 5'2" 
Weight: 110lbs
Eyes: Green
Hair: Brown
Skin: Pale
```
Background
[sblock]The son of Jaen and Reenja Starleaf spent a quiet childhood in Midtown, where his family's house was located. He spent endless hours contemplating sunrises and sunsets among the green grounds of Emerald Hill. Watching the comings and goings of the nearby Delvers piqued his curiosity. He spent a few summers as a junior assistant to pretty much every established store and shop in Delver's Square where he got bit by the wanderlust bug. He made his way from Midtown to the Docks, spending one year in each district to gain world view and experience.

[/sblock]
Appearance
[sblock]
Jareen is fairly typical for an elf. His speech is moderate, his clothing always clean and cared for. He keeps his hair short and his frame is lean and fit. He's not one to look for a fight, but when needed, he'll heft his morningtar at the nearest rival. 

He's trained as a cleric to Inurath, Mistress of War. [/sblock]


----------



## dog45 (Nov 20, 2006)

Trench said:
			
		

> hm... yes and no. Ada's always a bit nervous, and therefore salty, when she runs into someone from the Warrens, as it reminds her of a place she's trying desperately hard to get away from and wants nothing to do with.  But as long as Grant wasn't one of those that made her life (more) miserable, she'd try to be cordial.




Ah, Grant's always smooth with the ladies. And seeing how both of them work in the same, er, area of business, they could talk shop. hmm. That'd be weird.


----------



## wizofice (Nov 20, 2006)

```
[B]Name:[/B] [COLOR=SlateGray]Rurik Rumnaheim[/COLOR]
[B]Class:[/B] Wizard 1 	
[B]Race:[/B] Grailwarden Dwarf
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] Guildsman District, Ptolus
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] M
[B]Alignment:[/B] LG
[B]Deity:[/B] Mocharum

[B]Str:[/B] 11 +0 (03p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 1	[B]XP[/B]: 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +0		[B]HP:[/B] 7 (1d4+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 17 +2 (08p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +0	
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 20'	
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +0	
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (04p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -0		

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+0 (+4)	+0	+0	+0	+0	+0	10 (14)
[B]Touch:[/B]	10	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10 (14)

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+3	+0	+3	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+0	+0	+0	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+2	+2	+0	--
[B]Notes:[/B] +2 save vs. poison, spells, spell-like effects

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Club			+0	1d6	x2		10'
Crossbow, Heavy		+0	1d10	19/x2		120'
[B]Notes:[/B] ammo: 10 bolts

[B]Languages:[/B] Common (Imperial), Dwarven, Gnome, Halfling

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Dwarf: 
20' move: not affected by medium or heavy load. 
Darkvision 60'. 
Stonecutting: +2 search checks to notice unusual stonework. 
Weapon familiarity: dwarven urgosh. 
Stability: +4 to resist bull-rush, trip. 
+2 Appraise, Craft stone or metal items. 
+2 Knowledge (machines), 
+2 Craft (machines, firearms, alchemy), 
+2 Profession (engineer).
Wizard:
Find Familiar: Parrot, 3hp, speaks Common (Imperial), +3 Appraise checks

[B]Feats: [/B] Wizard Weapon Proficiencies, Scribe Scroll, Ship's Mage

[B]Spells prepared[/B] (Save DC 12 + spell level): 
[B]Spellbook/Spells Known:[/B]
	0 - All;
	1st - [I]animate rope[/I], [I]grease[/I], [I]mage armor[/I], [I]ray of enfeeblement[/I], [I]wave blessing[/I];

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 16	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills			Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Appraise		+5	0	+2	+3 parrot familiar
Concentration		+7	4	+3	--
Craft (alchemy)		+5	1	+2	+2 Race
Craft (machines)	+5	1	+2	+2 Race
Knowledge (arcana)	+6	4	+2	--
Knowledge (local)	+3	1	+2	--
Profession (sailor)	+1	1	+0	--
Spellcraft		+6	4	+2	--
[B]Notes:[/B] 

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Artisans Tools		5gp	5lb
Bolt x 10		1gp	1lb
Club			--	3lb
Coin, Gold x2		2gp	0.04lb
Crossbow, heavy		50gp	8lb
Spellbook, wizard's	15gp	3lb
Tindertwig x 5		5gp	--


[B]Total Weight:[/B]22.04lb	[B]Money:[/B] 2gp 0sp 0cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	38	76	115	230	575

[B]Age:[/B] 50
[B]Height:[/B] 4'2" 
[B]Weight:[/B] 165lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] blue
[B]Hair:[/B] grey
[B]Skin:[/B] ruddy
```

*Appearance:* Coming.

*Background:* Coming.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 20, 2006)

list updated


----------



## Trench (Nov 20, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> Ah, Grant's always smooth with the ladies. And seeing how both of them work in the same, er, area of business, they could talk shop. hmm. That'd be weird.




Who ever said Ada is into men...

But yeah, it wouldn't be too much of a stretch to assume that some of Ada's and Grant's girls (and clients) have crossed paths at times. Ada doesn't run a bothel so much as a low rent call girl service run out of the Onyx Spider. She brings the girls to her clients (often holed up in their room), but it wouldn't be a stretch to think the two would know each other.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 20, 2006)

Trench said:
			
		

> Who ever said Ada is into men...
> 
> But yeah, it wouldn't be too much of a stretch to assume that some of Ada's and Grant's girls (and clients) have crossed paths at times. Ada doesn't run a bothel so much as a low rent call girl service run out of the Onyx Spider. She brings the girls to her clients (often holed up in their room), but it wouldn't be a stretch to think the two would know each other.




That's cool - dnd escort service. Grant doesn't own or work in a brothel, actually. His ma tends bar at one, and grew up with most of the girls that work in them. He's their self-appointed protector, of a sorts.


----------



## Filthy (Nov 21, 2006)

Question for Whizbang:

I'm planning on a dwarven ranger that's a member of the Delver's Guild.  Specifically as retrieval personnel.  So more of a speluking search and rescue type rather than the typical wilderness ranger.

Would knowledge of the Dungeon fall under Knowledge (Dungeoneering) or Knowledge (Local)?  Also, the Ptolus PHB doesn't mention what kind of creatures inhabit the Dungeon.  Could you give me an idea of the typical creatures so I can select a favored enemy?  

Edit: Followed the link in Erekose13, post.  Found diety.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 22, 2006)

Hmm, you know, that's an excellent question. I'm going to say that Knowledge (Local) actually covers them both, since they're so enmeshed in Ptolus.

Probably the most common menaces for a low level Delvers Guild rescuer would be ratmen or goblins.


----------



## Trench (Nov 22, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Hmm, you know, that's an excellent question. I'm going to say that Knowledge (Local) actually covers them both, since they're so enmeshed in Ptolus.




hm... See, I had Ada pick Dungeoneering knowledge- under the idea that she's picked up lots from Delver conversations she's paid attention to in the Onyx Spider. Should I change this to Local knowledge? (Both would fit pretty well actually...)


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 22, 2006)

I know I am coming in late in the day on this one, but thought what the heck..might as well throw in an idea even if it doesn't get picked up.

The concept I have is one of a priest of The Lady, nearly a fallen one to be honest, who works the docks healing those he can when his spells are granted, and stiching the rest up as he goes with more common means. When the deaths begin and people start pointing fingers but do little, he knows that this is his last chance to do something that will truly matter. Even though the years have been hard on him and his faith shaken more than secure, he begins searching for the killer.

As The Lady teaches, _A long shot is better than none at all..._

I will make a formal character sheet tomorrow, but just wanted to get the wheels moving all the same.


----------



## Gnome Quixote (Nov 22, 2006)

Trench said:
			
		

> hm... See, I had Ada pick Dungeoneering knowledge- under the idea that she's picked up lots from Delver conversations she's paid attention to in the Onyx Spider. Should I change this to Local knowledge? (Both would fit pretty well actually...)




I actually had Wikipad pick up both local _and_ dungeoneering--is this a redundancy in this case?


----------



## Trench (Nov 22, 2006)

heh. Dig it Verbatim. Actually, I was thinking of tossing up an alternate to fill the cleric gap we've had. A priest of Lothian whose faith in the Church is taking a beating... Cause his superiors have asked him to accompany those investigating to make sure that... no... incriminating evidence for certain bishops is revealled in the course of the investigations...


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 22, 2006)

Trench said:
			
		

> heh. Dig it Verbatim. Actually, I was thinking of tossing up an alternate to fill the cleric gap we've had. A priest of Lothian whose faith in the Church is taking a beating... Cause his superiors have asked him to accompany those investigating to make sure that... no... incriminating evidence for certain bishops is revealled in the course of the investigations...




Thanks for the vote of confidence...the more I roll him around in my head, the more I see him as approaching middle age and him being bogged down by doubt and booze. It will have played havoc with his body (average Dex, Str and Con), but there is something in his whiskey burned voice that carries a charm and bitter wisdom (high Wis and Chr).

This half day needs to hurry up so I can get home and do this idea justince..


----------



## Filthy (Nov 22, 2006)

*Kohr au'Thun*


```
Name: Kohr au'Thun
Class: Ranger 1
Race: Stonelost Dwarf
Region of Origin: Oldtown District, Ptolus
Size: M
Gender: M
Alignment: LN
Deity: Unnom, Lord of Caverns

Str: 14 +2 (06p.)	Level: 1	XP: 0
Dex: 14 +2 (06p.)	BAB: +1		HP: 11 (1d8+3)
Con: 16 +3 (06p.)	Grapple: +1	
Int: 10 +0 (02p.)	Speed: 20'	
Wis: 13 +1 (05p.)	Init: +0	
Cha:  6 -2 (00p.)	ACP: -1		

	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:	10	+3 	+0	+2	+0	+0	+0	15
Touch:	12	Flatfooted: 13
Notes: +4 Dodge Bonus vs giants

	Total	Base	Mod	Misc
Fort:	+5	+2	+3	--
Ref:	+4	+2	+2	--
Will:	+1	+0	+1	--
Notes: +2 save vs. poison, spells, spell-like effects

Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range
Hand Axe		+4	1d6+2	x3
Club			+3	1d6+2	x2		10'
Dagger			+3	1d4+2	19-20/x2	10'
Light Crossbow		+3	1d8	19-20/x2	80'

Notes:	+1 attack vs orcs and goblinoids
	+2 damage vs Favored Enemy (Ratmen)

Languages: Common, Dwarven

Abilities: 
Dwarf: 
 20' move: not affected by medium or heavy load. 
 Darkvision 60'. 
 Weapon familiarity: dwarven war axe, dwarven urgosh 
 Stability: +4 to resist bull-rush, trip. 

Feats:
Ranger
 Simple Weapons
 Martial Weapons
 Light Armor
 Shields
 Tracking
 Favored Enemy (Ratmen)

Weapon Focus (Hand Axe)


Skill Points: 24		Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills				Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc
Appraise*			 + 0	  0	+0
Bluff*				 - 2	  0	-2
Climb				 + 3	  2	+2	-1	Armor Check
Heal				 + 1	  0	+1
Hide				 + 1	  0	+2	-1	Armor Check
Jump				 + 1	  0	+2	-1	Armor Check
Knowledge (dungeoneering)	 + 4	  4	+0
Knowledge (Local)*		 + 2	  2	+0
Listen				 + 1	  0	+1
Move Silently			 + 1	  0	+2	-1 	Armor Check
Search				 + 4	  4	+0
Sense Motive*			 + 1	  0	+1
Spot				 + 6	  4	+2
Survival (Underground)		 + 6	  4	+2
Swim				 + 2	  2	+2	-2	Armor Check
Use Rope			 + 2	  0	+2

*Cross Class Skill

Notes: 
+2 Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival vs Favored Enemy (Ratmen)
+2 Search for stonework
+2 Appraise, Craft Stone or Metal Items

Equipment:		Cost	Weight
Studded Leather		25gp	20.0lbs
Hand Axe		 6gp	 3.0lbs
Club			---	 3.0lbs
Dagger			 2gp	 1.0lbs
Light Crossbow		35gp	 4.0lbs
 Bolts (20)		 2gp	 2.0lbs

Backpack		 2gp	 2.0lbs
 Grappling Hook		 1gp	 4.0lbs
 Oil (1 pint)		 1sp	 1.0lbs
 Sack (2)		 2sp	 1.0lbs
 Waterskin		 1gp	 4.0lbs
 Rations, trail	(3)	15sp	 3.0lbs
 Whetstone		 2cp	 1.0lbs
			Total:	16.0lbs

Pouch, Belt		 1gp	 0.5lbs
 Chalk, 5 pieces	 5cp	 ---
 Flint and Steel	 1gp	 ---
 Sunrod (2)		 4gp	 2.0lbs
 Tinderwig (5)		 5gp	 ---
			Total:	 2.5lbs

Rope, Silk (50')	10gp	 5.0lbs
Signal Whistle		 8sp	 ---	


Total Weight: 56.5lbs	Money: 51gp 14sp 3cp

		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push
Max Weight:	58	116	175	350	875

Age: 46
Height: 4'4" 
Weight: 179lbs
Eyes: green
Hair: Brown, going gray
Skin: Pale
```

Background
"Like 'em?  Don't even know most of 'em.  Likin' and dislikin' ain't got nothing to do with why I go down there after 'em.  I do it because it's me job."

Kohr has spent his adult life working retrieval for the Delver's Guild.  Anytime some fool adventurer goes down into the Dungeon, it's Kohr and his kind that go down there looking for them.  Occasionally, they'll find someone alive but more often than not all they bring back is their remains. 

"Life's tough.  It's tougher when you're stupid."

Seeing so many people killed in the Dungeon has made Kohr prematurely bitter and left him with a sense of pessimistic fatalism regarding the Dungeon.  He know's he'll probably die down there whether it's the ratmen that get him or just an all too common accident.  He keeps going down there, though, because it's his job and the only thing he's ever been good at.  

Like most dwarves, Kohr enjoys his ale.  But rather than becoming loud and boisterous he usually becomes sullen and angry.


Plot Hooks/Reason for Involvment
"Look, kid, it's not that I don't care.  What happened to those girls is a cryin' shame.  But if there's one thing my job has taught me, it's that people die all the time and there ain't a damn thing you can do to save 'em."

Given his attitude towards death, it's unlikely Kohr would become involved out of any sense of righteousness or moral outrage.  He could be on retainer to the Watch during the investigation in the event the killer is hiding out in the Dungeon.  Another possibility is that if any of the corpses were found in the Dungeon, he could be on assignment from the Guild to investigate the murders.

He could potentially know any of the other characters who have done adventuring or gone down into the Dungeon.  He could have previously worked with any characters who work for the Watch finding missing people or criminals hiding out in the Dungeon.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Gracie Goodship : Female Human Evoker 1*

[sblock]*Gracie Goodship*
*Female Human Evoker 1*
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Height:* 5' 5''
*Weight:* 145#
*Hair:* Red
*Eyes:* Green
*Age:* 17

*Str:* 9 (-1) [1 point]
*Dex:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Int:* 16 (+3) [10 points]
*Wis:* 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Cha:* 10 (+0) [2 points]

*Hit Dice:* 1d4+2
*HP:* 6
*AC:* 11 (+1 Dex) [touch 11, flat-footed 10]
*ACP:* +0
*Init:* +1 (+1 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft

*Saves:*
Fortitude +2 [+0 base, +2 Con]
Reflex +1 [+0 base, +1 Dex]
Will +2 [+2 base, +0 Wis]

*BAB/Grapple:* +0/-1
*Melee Atk:* -1
*Ranged Atk:* +1

*Skills:*
Concentration +6 [4 ranks, +2 Con]
Decipher Script +7 [4 ranks, +3 Int]
Knowledge (arcana) +7 [4 ranks, +3 Int]
Knowledge (dungeoneering) +7 [4 ranks, +3 Int]
Knowledge (machines) +7 [4 ranks, +3 Int]
Spellcraft +7 [4 ranks, +3 Int]
Speak Language [1 cc rank]

*Feats:*
Eschew Materials (human bonus)
Scribe Scroll (1st level wizard bonus)
Spell Focus [Evocation] (1st level)

*Languages:* Common (Imperial), Draconic, Litorian, Westron, Abyssal.

*Specialized School:* Evocation
*Prohibited Schools:* Enchantment, Necromancy
*Spell Slots* – 4|3
*Spellbook*
*0th* – Acid Globe, Erie Noise*, Gracie’s Bouncing Lanterns*, Gracie’s Creature Classifier, Gracie’s Dazzler*, Gracie’s Defense, Gracie’s Glue, Gracie’s Helping Hand, Gracies’ Lantern*, Gracie’s Magic Latch, Gracie’s Reader, Gracie’s Script, Gracie’s Spell, Finder, Gracie’s Tricks, Gracie’s Whisper, Icy Ray*, Spot Chaositech, Spot Magic, Spot Poison
*1st* – Firehand*, Gracie’s Accurate Dart*, Gracie’s Armor, Item Information*, Produce Ally, Winter Blast*
*Spells Readied* DC +3 (+4)
*0th* – Acid Globe, Gracie’s Helping Hand, Gracie’s Lantern*, Icy Ray*
*1st* – Firehand*, Gracie’s Accurate Darts*, Winter Blast

*Equipment*
Traveler’s Outfit (worn)
Quarterstaff (0gp, 4#, carried)
Backpack (2gp, 2#, back)
Spellbook (0gp, 3#, backpack)

*Money*
73gp

*Appearance:* Gracie appears to be an average young woman. Her most striking features are her bright red hair and her emerald green eyes.

*Personality:* Gracie always seems cheerful and sweet. She often comes across as naïve, but her background has given her enough knowledge to survive in both Midtown and The Docks by herself.

*Background:* Gracie’s father, Garlus Goodship, had been a sailing man with no particular port to call home until he met her mother, Allucious. Allucious, although a very intelligent woman, had chosen the life of a barmaid in The Sailor's Rest in The Docks district of Ptolus. Garlus fell in love at first sight and the two were married within the year. The couple were quite happy for several years. Allucious continued to work as a barmaid and Garlus continued to work on different ships. The day Allucious became pregnant was a day of rejoicing for Garlus. But during the birth there was complications. Mother and daughter both came down with a terrible fever. The couple named there daughter Gracie because it was through the grace of Lothian that the little girl arrived safe. However, only a month after the birth Allucious died from the fever. Garlus had to become both father and mother for the infant Gracie. Luckily he had made many friends in his days of sailing and he began calling in favors to help support the two of them. Gracie grew to be a fine young girl. However, her father did not want her to follow in her mother’s footsteps because, like her mother, she was a bright girl. So her father called in the last of his favors and found her an apprenticeship with an evoker that had a place in the Midtown district. Thus began her career as a wizard’s apprentice.

She currently has a room at Larkspur Boarding House. Currently she visits the docks often to look after her aging father who has a room at Olaf's Flophouse.

Familiar:
Allucious; Female Black Cat; Tiny Magical Beast; HD 1d8; hp 3; Init +2; Spd 30 ft.; AC 15 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +1 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 13; BAB +0; Grp -12; Atk +4 melee (claw, 1d2-4/x2), Full Atk +4 melee (2 claws, 1d2-4/x2) & -1 melee (bite, 1d3-4); SA -; SQ low-light vision, scent; AL TN; SV Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +3; Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 7.
Skills & Feats: Balance +10, Climb +6, Hide +14, Jump +10, Listen +3, Move Silently +6, Spot +3; Weapon Finesse.
Special: Alertness, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link.

Altered Spell Effects:

Spell Name: Access Creature
New Name: Gracie’s Creature Classifier
Altered Effect: None.

Spell Name: Acid Splash
New Name: Acid Globe
Altered Effect: Violet orb.

Spell Name: Arcane Mark
New Name: Gracie’s Script
Altered Effect: Appears as a brown rune.

Spell Name: Blast of Cold
New Name: Winter Blast
Altered Effect: Appears as a red wave.

Spell Name: Burning Hands
New Name: Firehand
Altered Effect: Hands glow red and red flames shoot out from them.

Spell Name: Dancing Lights
New Name: Gracie’s Bouncing Illumination
Altered Effect: Tiny red lanterns.

Spell Name: Detect Chaositech
New Name: Spot Chaositech
Altered Effect: Chaositech glows yellow.

Spell Name: Detect Magic
New Name: Spot Magic
Altered Effect: Magic glows colors depending on the school or schools of the spell (abjuration: green, conjuration: violet, divination: yellow, enchantment: blue, evocation: red, illusion: white, necromancy: black, transmutation: orange, universal: brown).

Spell Name: Detect Poison
New Name: Spot Poison
Altered Effect: Poison glows yellow.

Spell Name: Flare
New Name: Gracie’s Dazzler
Altered Effect: Appears as a red sparkler.

Spell Name: Ghost Sound
New Name: Erie Noise
Altered Effect: None.

Spell Name: Identify Device
New Name: Item Information
Altered Effect: None.

Spell Name: Light
New Name: Gracies’ Lantern
Altered Effect: Appears as a small red lantern.

Spell Name: Mage Armor
New Name: Gracie’s Armor
Altered Effect: Appears as purple armor.

Spell Name: Mage Hand
New Name: Gracie’s Helping Hand
Altered Effect: Appears as an orange hand.

Spell Name: Magic Missile
New Name: Gracie’s Accurate Dart
Altered Effect: Appears as a red dart.

Spell Name: Mending
New Name: Gracie’s Glue
Altered Effect: Appears as orange liquid splashing on the object.

Spell Name: Message
New Name: Gracie’s Whisper
Altered Effect: None.

Spell Name: Open/Close
New Name: Gracie’s Magic Latch
Altered Effect: Appears as an orange lock flying toward the object.

Spell Name: Prestidigitation
New Name: Gracie’s Tricks
Altered Effect: All effects have a brown shade to them.

Spell Name: Ray of Frost
New Name: Icy Ray
Altered Effect: Appears as a red ray.

Spell Name: Read Magic
New Name: Gracie’s Reader
Altered Effect: Spell text glows yellow.

Spell Name: Resistance
New Name: Gracie’s Defense
Altered Effect: Appears as a green aura.

Spell Name: Sense Spell
New Name: Gracie’s Spell Finder
Altered Effect: None.

Spell Name: Summon Monster I
New Name: Produce Ally
Altered Effect: Monster appears in a flash of violet.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 22, 2006)

list updated again   Whiz I hope the list is helping, if you don't need it just let me know.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 22, 2006)

I am in the middle of a move to a new home.  I'll therefore be out of the loop for the next ten days.  I have an appointment with my internet service provider to set up service in the new house Saturday early morning, December 2nd.  I anticipate full functionality that same day.  Please don't take my absence from this thread until then as disinterest--quite the contrary.  

I still have a couple of days of connectivity left this week.  I'm sure most of us Americans will be busy with Thanksgiving goodness the next couple of days, but if you happen to find yourself online, Whizbang, and feel you need to query me regarding Bill Schnitz or Lina, please drop a line here and I'll reply.  

Again, sorry for the time away but I am still very much interested in playing and will back online on the 2nd.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 22, 2006)

CanadienneBacon: I just realized I used the name of your PC (Lina) in the PbP game I'm running. At the time it just came me - I guess my subconscious was stuck on this thread. You some sorta wizard, controlling my mind?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 22, 2006)

That kind of thing happens to me all the time.  I could never publish my homebrew setting because it's entirely derivative of all kinds of odds and ends that I nicked, consciously and some of it subconsciously I'm sure, from others.


----------



## Gnome Quixote (Nov 22, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> list updated again   Whiz I hope the list is helping, if you don't need it just let me know.



Hey, you overlooked poor Wikipad, my gnome bard! Or perhaps you are just intimidated by his sparkling wit, boyish charm, striking good looks, and skill with an accordion!


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 22, 2006)

```
[B]Name:[/B] [COLOR=Silver]“Lucky” Cyrus[/COLOR]
[B]Class:[/B] Priest 1 	
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] Docks, Ptolus
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] M
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] The Lady

[B]Str:[/B] 11 +0 (03p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 1	[B]XP[/B]: 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +0		[B]HP:[/B] 9 (1d8+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +0	
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +0	
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] +0		

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+0	+0	+0	+0	+0	+0	10
[B]Touch:[/B]	10	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+3	+2	+1	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+0	+0	+0	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+4	+2	+2	--

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
[B]Notes:[/B] ammo: 

[B]Languages:[/B] Common (Docks), Celestial

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Human: 
+4 skill pts at 1st lvl; +1 skill point per lvl afterwards
Bonus Feat at 1st lvl

Priest:
-Alignment Aura
-Spontaneous Casting (heal)
-Turn Undead (5x/day)
-High wisdom gains bonus spells daily
-[b][color=silver]Luck Domain:[/b][/color] Cyrus can call upon the Lady to alter one outcome of an action
before fate takes hold of it. Although the Lady does not always alter it for
the better, Cyrus must abide by the Lady’s final call. He may call upon her in
this manner once per day. 
-[b][color=silver]Protection Domain:[/b][/color] Cyrus can generate a [i]protective ward[/i] by calling
upon the grace of the Lady once per day. The ward is only as strong as
Cyrus’ faith and grants the protected individual a boon against their next
mental or physical test. The ward remains in effect for one hour.

[B]Feats: [/B] Skill focus (Heal), Skill focus (Profession: Gamble)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 16	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills			Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Diplomacy                 +4       2     +2      --
Heal                      +9       4     +2      +3 Skill Focus
Knowledge (Arcana)	  +3	   2	 +1	 --
Knowledge (Local)cc	  +2	   1	 +1	 --
Knowledge (religion)	  +3	   2	 +1	 --
Profession (Gambler)	  +7	   2	 +2	 +3 Skill Focus
Spellcraft                +3       2     +1      --

[B]Notes:[/B] 

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Leather Armor		10gp	15lb
Coin, Gold x5		5gp	0.1lb
Backpack		2gp	2lb
Silver Holy Symbol (The Lady)  25gp    1lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]17.1 lb  [B]Money:[/B] 83gp 0sp 0cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	38 	76	115	230	575

[B]Age:[/B] 31
[B]Height:[/B] 6'0" 
[B]Weight:[/B] 170lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale
```

*Appearance:* _“Lucky”_ Cyrus’ clothing has seen better days, as has the man who wears them. The fading vest and tunic’s edges are beginning to fray, and patchwork stitches are worked along the shoulders and sides. The rough cut of his beard shows his lack of skill as a barber and a simple strip of leather keeps his brown hair pulled back in the style of the sailors he lives among in the Docks.

*Background:*  _ ‘What do you mean you want to hear my tale? More importantly, why should you care? There ain’t nothing I can tell you that you haven’t heard from the daisies in the serving room upstairs, so either ante up or get away from my table.’

‘Do I look like a priest to you boy? Would a real priest spend his day in this place with cards in his hands and lusts in his heart? Damn right, they wouldn’t. They would be out in the streets telling the world how things will be better, how the Lady blesses more than she takes, and how one day if you say your prayers and smile real big flowers and rainbows will adorn your grave for all eternity.’

‘Rose said I did what? She was drunk and in pain from the miscarriage. The warmth she felt was just a trick of her mind. Nothing magical about my patching her up. Of course she mended quick, Rose is half dwarf, what did you expect?’

‘I hear the chink of the purse boy and rest assured if I did so did the rest of this place. You might want to be less quick about reaching for it and quicker to think things through. In fact I think you and I should walk outside and finish this conversation there. Relax boy, you came to me remember? Besides, you can trust me. After all, you were the one that said I was a priest…’_


Plot Hooks/Reason for Involvment
Cyrus has lived in the Docks all of his life and he knows that in the eyes of the city, the Docks are only slightly higher than the Warrens in the eyes of the Watch. When the killings begin, Cyrus trusted that the Watch would do something, but as the killings continued and the concern didn't, he knew he was wrong. Although he is far from what any would consider brave in the traditional sense, the Lady granted him the power to protect those around him and if the Watch would not do it, then it had to be someone. Even if most of the time that someone felt the Lady pulling further away rather than closer...


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 22, 2006)

Gnome Quixote said:
			
		

> Hey, you overlooked poor Wikipad, my gnome bard! Or perhaps you are just intimidated by his sparkling wit, boyish charm, striking good looks, and skill with an accordion!




apologies, I have just been following the new posts since I made the list.  If anyone else edits their earlier post, let me know and I'll add them to the list.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 22, 2006)

I know that my equipment is still unfinished, but initially he will not start out with much. I know we are not supposed to design our chars to be simply RP ones, but to stay true to his concept in my mind, I couldn't think of any other feats for him to have. I even see his "armor" as being nothing more than a duster he wears, but in time I promise that he would learn quickly that cards and sarcasm will not stop a killer(s).


----------



## Filthy (Nov 22, 2006)

*My alternate: Milana*


```
Name: Milana
Class: Cleric 1
Race: Half Elf
Region of Origin: Docks, Ptolus
Size: M
Gender: F
Alignment: NG
Deity: Burrah, Goddess of Comfort and Sadness

Str: 12 +1 (04p.)	Level: 1	XP: 0
Dex: 12 +1 (04p.)	BAB: +0		HP: 8 (1d8)
Con: 10 +0 (02p.)	Grapple: +0	
Int: 12 +1 (05p.)	Speed: 20' (30')	
Wis: 14 +2 (06p.)	Init: +0	
Cha: 13 +1 (04p.)	ACP: -1		

	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:	10	+ 3	+2	+1	+0	+0	+0	16
Touch:	11	Flatfooted: 15


	Total	Base	Mod	Misc
Fort:	+2	+2	+0	--
Ref:	+1	+0	+1	--
Will:	+4	+2	+2	--
Notes: +2 vs enchantments

Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range
Club			 +1	1d6+1	x2		10'
Dagger			 +1	1d4+1	19-20/x2	10'

Languages: Common, Elven, Celestial

Abilities: 
Half Elf
 Immune to Sleep spells and similar magical effects
 Low Light Vision
 Elven Blood: For all effects related to race, a half-elf is considered an elf.

Protective Ward: Grant target touched a resistance bonus equal to your cleric level on their
 next saving throw. Activating this power is a standard action. The protective ward is an
 abjuration effect with a duration of 1 hour that is usable once per day.

Feats:
Cleric
 Simple Weapons
 Light Armor
 Medium Armor
 Heavy Armor
 Shields
 Turn Undead (4/day)
Skill Focus (Concentration)

Spells
 Domains: Good, Protection
 Spells per Day
 Level:	0	 1  
	3	3+1
 Spells Prepared
  Level 0: Create Water, Light, Mending 
  Level 1: Bless, Protection from Evil*, Shield of Faith, Sanctuary (Domain)

Notes:
*Good spell
Good Spells cast at +1 level.

Skill Points: 12		Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills				Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc
 Concentration 			 + 7	  4	+ 0	+ 3	Feat
 Diplomacy 			 + 7	  4	+ 1	+ 2	Racial Bonus
 Gather Information*		 + 3	  0	+ 1	+ 2	Racial Bonus
 Heal 				 + 6	  4	+ 2
 Knowledge (religion) 		 + 1	  0	+ 1
 Knowledge (the planes) 	 + 1	  0	+ 1
 Listen*			 + 3	  0	+ 2	+ 1	Racial Bonus
 Profession (Prostitution)	 + 2	  0	+ 2
 Search*			 + 2	  0	+ 1	+ 1	Racial Bonus
 Spellcraft 			 + 1	  0	+ 1
 Spot*				 + 3	  0	+ 2	+ 1	Racial Bonus

 *Cross Class Skill

Notes: 
+1 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks
+2 racial bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks


Equipment:		Cost	Weight
Studded Leather		25gp	20.0lbs
Heavy Wooden Shield	 7gp	10.0lbs 
Club			----	 3.0lbs
Dagger			 2gp	 1.0lbs

Backpack		 2gp	 2.0lbs
 Waterskin		 1gp	 4.0lbs
 Rations, Trail	(3)	15sp	 3.0lbs
 Blanket		 5sp	 3.0lbs
			Total:	12.0lbs

Pouch, Belt		 1gp	 0.5lbs
 Healer's Kit (10/10)	50gp	 1.0lbs
			Total:	 1.5lbs

Pouch, Belt		 1gp	 0.5lbs
 Flint and Steel	 1gp	 ---
 Tinderwig (5)		 5gp	 ---
 Candle (2)		 2cp	 ---
			Total:	 0.5lbs

Pouch, Spell Component	 5gp	 2.0lbs 	
Wooden Holy Symbol	 1gp	 ---


Total Weight: 51lbs	Money: 23gp 9sp 5cp

		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push
Max Weight:	43	86	130	260	650

Age: 23
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 106lbs
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Dark Brown
```

Background:
"Poor girl ... a few years ago, that could have been me."

Having never known her elven father, Milana was orphaned at a young age when her mother died.  Milana survived on the streets relying on the charity of others by begging and the occasional petty theft.  Not believing she had any better options, she became a prostitute in the Docks District once she grew old enough to catch a man's eye.  Unhappy with her life, she considered through herself into the Harbor and sought comfort in a church.  The clergy of the church took her in, allowing Milana to leave the life she had left behind.

She can usually be found in the poorer districts of Ptolus.  Remembering her own youth, she often gives food and coin to those in need.

Plot Hooks/Reason for involvment:
Milana could have known one of the slain prostitutes.  Even if she hasn't, her empathy would have led her to try and protect the prostitutes.  It's also likely she knows any of the other characters such as Ada or Grant.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 22, 2006)

The list is a big help, yes, thank you.


----------



## Dave Turner (Nov 25, 2006)

What program or service are folks using to embed these character stats in their posts?


----------



## wizofice (Nov 25, 2006)

Dave Turner said:
			
		

> What program or service are folks using to embed these character stats in their posts?



Just regular post tags.  What I did was take one already posted and hit Reply, then copied and edited the post into a new post.


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 25, 2006)

Dave Turner said:
			
		

> What program or service are folks using to embed these character stats in their posts?





```
are you talking about this?
```

That is the code: 

```
text [/cod] 

but instead of /cod use /code
```


----------



## Dave Turner (Nov 25, 2006)

I guess I'm referring to what Wrahn describes, since I think it allows for what I call the "scrolling quote box."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 25, 2006)

The form that I used is based off of the one that we use in Living Eberron and Living Enworld here on these boards. I've attached a text version of the sheet for anyone to use.  The Code tags are indeed the ones for the scrolling text box.


----------



## Dave Turner (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for the file, Erekose13.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 27, 2006)

OK, final stretch. I'll be making my decisions by class category tomorrow and deciding alternates as well.

Let me say that I've been very pleased at how Ptolus these entries have been and am looking forward to unleashing you guys on Longcoat.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 27, 2006)

It's my first day back at work after a week's vacation, so I'm a little swamped. I will be announcing my choices by class over the course of the day. Look for the first update shortly.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 27, 2006)

*Sorcerer/Wizard*

For the sorcerer/wizard slots, Garnet (Trollbabe) and Yaztromo (Mileron) are the starting sorcerer and alternate, respectively.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 28, 2006)

*Rogue*

OK, chose Grant and Garn as the party's rogues. It was a tough choice in this category. I'm especially not looking forward to deciding on the "other" classes, which got the most submissions.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 28, 2006)

*Cleric*

Another category with far more good candidates than slots. I went with the gun-toting Maugra Ironcrane (something you don't see every day with clerics) and Milana.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 28, 2006)

*Fighter*

For fighters, we're going with would-be guard Jossen Vanter as the first line and madam Ada Lichtermann as the alternate.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 28, 2006)

*"Other" characters*

And here's the hardest category, the "other" characters.

In the end, I went for what were the most memorable characters that also fit in well with Ptolus and the Docks. The final deciding factor is how well they'd integrate into the adventure itself.

In this category especially, every single one of the submitted characters would have been a great fit for the party, but even if it were practical to wrangle such an army through a pbp, it seems downright cruel to the enemy to do that to them ...

So we'll be starting out with Akilu, the orca-man barbarian and Vanden, the eunuch monk. Alternates will be the paladin Jarem Thurinor for Akilu and the shoal elf Aramil for Vanden.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 28, 2006)

So our adventuring party attempting to stop these new Longcoat killings starts off with a would-be member of the Watch, a gun-toting dwarf cleric, a self-assured gang member, the son of a prostitute, a strange orca-man and a eunuch monk. We're a long way from St. Valien's Cathedral ...

I apologize to everyone who submitted a character and wasn't selected -- it was a lot harder to select characters than I expected it would be. If this adventure goes well, I plan on running a Redhurst Academy of Magic adventure later this winter, so please keep an eye out for that.


----------



## Pitchwife (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey Whizbang,
  Thanks for considering me, and I'll be lurking in case you need me to swap in.  Have fun!  

~ Pitch


----------



## wizofice (Nov 28, 2006)

[sblock]Congratulations to those selected!  I'll be watching, sounds like a great deal of fun.[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 28, 2006)

I would like to join the list of well wishers and lurkers. I will keep my eyes open for the one coming up and will be around if needed..


----------



## Dave Turner (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats to fellow party members!  

Do we have an ETA on when the game will begin?  I'm typing this before checking the other forum.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 28, 2006)

Having read through all the entries, I don't envy the job you had Whiz.  This'll be one interesting party.  I am sure that we'll see some of the alts showing up soon, though Maugra will do her best to keep us all alive as long as she gets to shoot up some bad guys!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 28, 2006)

Dave Turner said:
			
		

> Congrats to fellow party members!
> 
> Do we have an ETA on when the game will begin?  I'm typing this before checking the other forum.



The IC thread will begin by Monday, Dec. 4 (likely much sooner than that). I'll be posting a simplified character sheet for use on the to-be-created Rogues Gallery thread and then glancing at everyone's characters to make sure they're good to go before then.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 28, 2006)

This will be interesting. In a good way.


----------



## Trench (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats to everyone, including those who weren't picked. It was fun as hell reading everyone's characters.

And I'm a sucker for odd character driven parties. I'm reading this thread even if I never get to play.


----------



## Mileron (Nov 28, 2006)

Trench said:
			
		

> And I'm a sucker for odd character driven parties. I'm reading this thread even if I never get to play.



Hear hear!

Congrats to all!


----------



## Filthy (Nov 28, 2006)

Do alternates post in the Rogue's Gallery thread at the beginning or only if we're needed to replace someone?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 28, 2006)

Filthy said:
			
		

> Do alternates post in the Rogue's Gallery thread at the beginning or only if we're needed to replace someone?



I'd like you guys to post in the Rogues Gallery as well. I should have the simplified character sheet ready to go this afternoon (PST); I like to be able to just glance at a sheet and not hunt for the info I need, so we'll be moving most of the fluffy stuff to description text instead.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 29, 2006)

*Character sheet template*

Everyone playing a front line or alternate character should post their characters on the rogues gallery thread using the simple template posted below. Thanks. 



> *Description and background*
> ((Physical description and background. If you're stumped for what to put here, see the Seven Sentence NPC article in the Dragon Compendium, Volume One.))
> 
> *Name*
> ...



Let me know if the template is unclear.


----------



## Trench (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow that background section looks large on mine. Tell me if you need to cut it down.

Also, I have some more languages owed me, but no idea which ones would be good to pick for a Ptolus campaign. Any advice?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 29, 2006)

Any of the standard D&D race languages would be good, as would Palastani or any water-related ones.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 30, 2006)

If the last few people could get their profiles posted to the Rogues Gallery, we'll be ready to roll this weekend.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 1, 2006)

So....how much does Grant's cool cane sword cost?


----------



## Trollbabe (Dec 1, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> If the last few people could get their profiles posted to the Rogues Gallery, we'll be ready to roll this weekend.




All done, Garnet is up in Rogue Gallery, I now await the IC thread.  Grats to all those who were picked to play.  I can't wait to begin!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 1, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> So....how much does Grant's cool cane sword cost?



Sorry, forgot about this. Add 25g to the cost.


----------



## Dave Turner (Dec 2, 2006)

Damn you, Whizbang, I'm chomping at the bit here!  Start the IC thread!


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 2, 2006)

You're not the only one. I think he's waiting for the last couple of folks to post their characters in the Rogue's Gallery. C'mon guys! Let's not keep him waiting!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 2, 2006)

Good deal to those who were selected to play, and to the alternates too.  I just finished up with my move to our new home and had my internet service hooked up this morning.  One of the first things I did was check to see who all had been picked to play.  I'm a bit sad that neither Bill nor Lina made the cut, but look forward to reading the game.  Good luck to all, and hope the game is both long-running and fun for all.  I'd still like to play, so should you find yourself in need of an eventual player, please consider me down the road if all other alternates don't pan out.  

Thanks again, and good gaming to all.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 2, 2006)

I am indeed waiting on those last few, but once the basic group has all posted, I'll start, even if the alts haven't yet.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 3, 2006)

> Since he heard what happened to his mom while she was working the streets he's been on a bender.




I should have said this the moment I first read it, but that line right there by Voadam for Garn made me spit out my milk, it was so priceless.  That one would have got you selected in any game of mine right off the bat.      I found it hilariously eloquent.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 3, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I am indeed waiting on those last few, but once the basic group has all posted, I'll start, even if the alts haven't yet.




Just out of curiosity, are you planning on having us start already knowing one another, or meeting during the course of play? If not, would it be out of line to start an IC meeting thread?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 3, 2006)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, are you planning on having us start already knowing one another, or meeting during the course of play? If not, would it be out of line to start an IC meeting thread?



That'll actually be how we'll start. I'll be posting the intro in an hour or so.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 3, 2006)

It's begun. Meet your partymates and figure out where you're going and what you're going to do.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 5, 2006)

Alternates, please post your characters in the Rogues Gallery thread if you haven't; it'll make hitting the ground running easier when you get the call.

As for the current group, I'm going to let you guys decide the direction you want to take to get things rolling. Barring this bringing the game to a halt, I'm going to give you guys free range.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 6, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I should have said this the moment I first read it, but that line right there by Voadam for Garn made me spit out my milk, it was so priceless.  That one would have got you selected in any game of mine right off the bat.      I found it hilariously eloquent.




Thanks.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 6, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Alternates, please post your characters in the Rogues Gallery thread if you haven't; it'll make hitting the ground running easier when you get the call.




Done.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 14, 2006)

If anyone  has concerns about the gore level, feel free to speak up. My tolerance is very high, but I'm very cognizant that not everyone is the same.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 16, 2006)

I will be going out of town for the weekend on Friday, so I'd like to wrap up this segment of the adventure well before then. I'll be taking my memory stick with me, so I can post if anyone else were to do so over Christmas weekend, although I'm guessing that'll be light for gameplay.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 17, 2006)

Dave Turner: I think the splatter of blood was when the rain hit the puddles of blood on the ground. Always remember - Acid into base, never base into acid.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 17, 2006)

Yep. Think of it as pouring water in the sink onto spaghetti sauce on a plate. Spatter, spatter, spatter.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 19, 2006)

Whizbang, if the alternate slot comes open please go to my public profile and e-mail me and I will jump in then.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 20, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Whizbang, if the alternate slot comes open please go to my public profile and e-mail me and I will jump in then.



Will do! The current moment is actually a pretty good spot for people to jump in or out, if someone has found they have more demands on their time than expected.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm heading off to Oakland for Christmas and will be back Tuesday afternoon. I will have Internet access and my handy dandy memory stick with all the required materials on it, so I should be able to post at least once or twice, so if you want to post, please do so.

After all, nothing says "holidays" like serial killers and dead prostitutes and cops!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 27, 2006)

Back!


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 29, 2006)

yay, me too


----------



## dog45 (Jan 3, 2007)

Heh. That's what I figured. Still funny.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 3, 2007)

Folks seem to be drifting away, presumably due to the holidays. (If it's something else, please let me know.)

If everyone hasn't drifted back by this time next week, I'll probably start calling up some of the alternates.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 15, 2007)

OK, this is the make or break week. We have three people who post regularly and three who have all but drifted away. If those folks don't make it back this week, I'm turning on the Batsignal for the alternates to come in.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 17, 2007)

Trollbabe, we haven't seen you for nine days. Are you dropping out?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 17, 2007)

Crisis averted. 

The adventure is about to pick up pace, so subscribe to the adventure thread if you haven't. (And this one too, while you're here.)


----------



## Voadam (Jan 17, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Crisis averted.
> 
> The adventure is about to pick up pace, so subscribe to the adventure thread if you haven't. (And this one too, while you're here.)




My bat sense is ting . . . . No. Never mind.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 25, 2007)

Group remaining on the ground floor: Whatcha doing?


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 31, 2007)

I think Grant got killed by Longcoat when the others weren't looking. Way to keep watch guys!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm close to implementing something like that for the missing players' characters.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 31, 2007)

Crap! We're just upstairs- are there any windows we can jump out?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 5, 2007)

I've e-mailed dog45 with no response. If he doesn't pipe up by Wednesday morning, Grant's going to vanish mysteriously (everyone _is_ in a haunted house) just in time for Garn to stick his head in the front door, if Voadam is still interested in playing.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 6, 2007)

Still interested, will start reading some of the IC stuff.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 6, 2007)

Whizbang[SBLOCK]Garn has climb, hide and darkvision, so if you  wanted him to do some second story B&E in his investigations that would work for him meeting people on an upper level. Also if you want him to have discovered any clues I'm happy to run with that.

Garn's background is a strongarm roughneck who has robbed and done shady breakleg work, so his investigations will have been in that style. If you want me to work with something different, let me know.

Or if you want him to be found trussed having been caught by surprise by the insane lover (never seeing who it was) to be used as one of the next sacrifices, that could work too.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 6, 2007)

Something like that may work. Let me roll it around in my brain when I haven't just gotten out of a five hour school board meeting. (Archfiends hold no fear for me now.)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 7, 2007)

Wednesday is here, no dog45, by e-mail or message board presence. I'll post some ideas for you later today, Voadam.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 8, 2007)

[sblock=Voadam]Garn had the idea of checking out the Ten Bells and broke in while the rest of the group was in Coraithe's hovel. After climbing in a second floor window, he was hit with something in the back of the head and knocked unconscious. He's now awake and bound in a dark room. He can hear rustling nearby, and something whimpering.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Feb 9, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> [sblock=Voadam]Garn had the idea of checking out the Ten Bells and broke in while the rest of the group was in Coraithe's hovel. After climbing in a second floor window, he was hit with something in the back of the head and knocked unconscious. He's now awake and bound in a dark room. He can hear rustling nearby, and something whimpering.[/sblock]




Whizbang[SBLOCK]Gagged? Bound to a chair he could smash to free himself from the ropes? Do you want me to post in sblocks in the IC thread until they find me?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 9, 2007)

[sblock=Voadam]Hog-tied on his belly, actually. Hold off on the posting until they start heading your way upstairs.[/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 9, 2007)

I almost feel guilty that our characters don't seem that concerned about Grant, but his character really does seem the type to wander off. I suppose if he turns up dead we should all show a little more remorse.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 10, 2007)

Whizbang[SBLOCK] Is the thumping Garn slamming around or is that a separate noise that Garn hears?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 10, 2007)

[sblock=Voadam]He's the thumping.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Feb 20, 2007)

Anybody care to create some background links to Garn?


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 21, 2007)

From his background, I'm not sure that Maugra would've met him at all given that she has spent a lot of her life in the temple district. But some indirect background connections might be interesting. Her parents are from the docks so there might be something there we can work up?


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 24, 2007)

Likewise, I'm not certain Vanden would have any connections to Garn, just because he's generally been rather isolated. If Garn's ever had any encounters with the Sisters, though, Vanden might know of him by reputation.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 27, 2007)

No sign of Trollbabe in a week, and even longer since he's posted on the Ptolus board.

Will e-mail and see what's up.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 5, 2007)

This is the first time I've played a thug as a PC. Let me know if my IC characterization of Garn goes too far. My conception of him is that he is unpleasant, but will be a team player.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2007)

Sorry, my low int half-orc thug didn't take search. He maxed out on spot and listen though.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 16, 2007)

Maugra may not have search, but she has the dwarven senses thing. But she's upstairs...


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2007)

All right, I've found a secret door. Great. But what about the booze? Any wine still left?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 17, 2007)

Putting a candle in the window for Dave Turner and Akilu.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 23, 2007)

Twenty-four hours before Longcoat claims Akilu as a victim and Ada Lichtermann gets dropped in.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 23, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Twenty-four hours before Longcoat claims Akilu as a victim and Ada Lichtermann gets dropped in.



I'm still gonna bust into the room and club the two people there into paste first on the theory that they might be Longcoat. Cracked eggs and omelettes and all that if neither is.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 23, 2007)

Ada won't be dropped INTO the group. I'm working it out with Trench. Expect Ada to appear later today.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 24, 2007)

I actually hope to have TWO characters return. Waiting to hear from Pitchwife.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 25, 2007)

Been wondering what became of Akilu. Hope we don't come across any Longcoat shrines featuring our favorite former party members like the one in the alley earlier.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 25, 2007)

OK, both Trench and Pitchwife are still interested. They'll have been involved in a parallel Odd Couple investigation and just be arriving at the Ten Bells.

[sblock=Trench and Pitchwife]The long-sealed Ten Bells tavern, which the shade of Coraithe Whitetree is said to haunt has had its front door smashed open ... from the _inside_.[/sblock]


----------



## Pitchwife (Mar 26, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> OK, both Trench and Pitchwife are still interested. They'll have been involved in a parallel Odd Couple investigation and just be arriving at the Ten Bells.
> 
> [sblock=Trench and Pitchwife]The long-sealed Ten Bells tavern, which the shade of Coraithe Whitetree is said to haunt has had its front door smashed open ... from the _inside_.[/sblock]



 Hey Whizbang / All,

Just checking in. Shall Trench and I work anything out between us first privately, or just start nattering?


----------



## Trench (Mar 26, 2007)

I can natter or we can work it out. Ada's pretty mercenary in her motivations for this.

Although who's your character Pitchwife? I don't see them on the Character thread.


----------



## Pitchwife (Mar 26, 2007)

Trench said:
			
		

> I can natter or we can work it out. Ada's pretty mercenary in her motivations for this.
> 
> Although who's your character Pitchwife? I don't see them on the Character thread.




D'oh, not sure I posted him from the old recruitment thread.  Lemme see if I can dig him up rather than recreate him (not that it'd be that difficult, 1st level and all). Short version: Jarem, paladin of Lothian, local boy makes good, still has a soft spot for his old stomping grounds.

So, here's a top-of-my-head idea to tie a string around us: we've seen each other around the neighborhoods for years, both hear about the plot point Whiz posted. I figure I should check it out (civic duty and all) and invite you along. Mercenary though you are, it's a slow night and we're at least a little acquainted, so you give it a shrug and an "ok."

Thoughts?

~ Pitch


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 26, 2007)

Jarem's in one of the first pages of this thread.


----------



## Trench (Mar 26, 2007)

Pitchwife said:
			
		

> D'oh, not sure I posted him from the old recruitment thread.  Lemme see if I can dig him up rather than recreate him (not that it'd be that difficult, 1st level and all). Short version: Jarem, paladin of Lothian, local boy makes good, still has a soft spot for his old stomping grounds.
> 
> So, here's a top-of-my-head idea to tie a string around us: we've seen each other around the neighborhoods for years, both hear about the plot point Whiz posted. I figure I should check it out (civic duty and all) and invite you along. Mercenary though you are, it's a slow night and we're at least a little acquainted, so you give it a shrug and an "ok."
> 
> ...




Ah. I remember him. Got it.

Given that Ada's day job is a waitress at the Onyx Spider and a backdoor madam by night, I'd be very curious to hear why a paladin would hang in such places... She is interested in the Longcoat killings, because she's afraid it'll be bad for business but really has no care for the people or killings at all besides how it effects her future.

I could almost see her approaching him first and hoping his goody-good nature would make her look good by association for future employees. But if he, for some reason, approached her she'd see it as the good publicity her burgeoning business needs. Plus, he's another target to distract from her considerable bulk.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 27, 2007)

You two can come in whenever you're ready. We'll run things as a split group until everyone finds everyone else.


----------



## Pitchwife (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey Trench,

He's got a calling, and he believes, but he grew up in the Warrens. He sees a lot of those people as lost, but he's more compassionate than disdainful. His personality is closer to that 20th level Paladin of Gaen whose name I can't recall at the moment.  Anyway, Jarem knowing Ada is no problem for him, and he probably has popped into the Onyx Spider on occasion.  It doesn't have to be a close association, but we know each other on sight, sorta thing.


----------



## Trench (Mar 27, 2007)

Sounds good to me. Ada tries to distance herself as much as possible from her past in the Warrens, so she'd be salty toward Jarem just because he reminds her of where she came from- but the fact that he made something of himself probably makes her pretty envious, and on some level maybe even hopeful.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 27, 2007)

"Jack" whoops.   Edited IC.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 27, 2007)

I missed it- did you type Jack (as in Jack the Ripper) instead of Longcoat?


----------



## Voadam (Mar 27, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> I missed it- did you type Jack (as in Jack the Ripper) instead of Longcoat?




Yep.


----------



## Pitchwife (Mar 28, 2007)

Trench said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me. Ada tries to distance herself as much as possible from her past in the Warrens, so she'd be salty toward Jarem just because he reminds her of where she came from- but the fact that he made something of himself probably makes her pretty envious, and on some level maybe even hopeful.



 Yeah, for dynamic's sake I'm going to avoid using detect evil until we can establish some sort of trust.  We can turn this into an "unlikely circumstances buddy romp." Or something.


----------



## Trench (Mar 28, 2007)

Pitchwife said:
			
		

> Yeah, for dynamic's sake I'm going to avoid using detect evil until we can establish some sort of trust.  We can turn this into an "unlikely circumstances buddy romp." Or something.




Hey just because one is good and and one is evil doesn't mean they can't be buddies. Whizbang has a noble baron being fast friends with a real bastard of a wizard in our Midwood campaign. They just don't talk about their personal lives...


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 29, 2007)

Downstairs group? You're leaving C'drew hanging!


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 30, 2007)

I think they're still shocked at Akilu's disappearance.


----------



## Pitchwife (Mar 30, 2007)

> Hey just because one is good and and one is evil doesn't mean they can't be buddies. Whizbang has a noble baron being fast friends with a real bastard of a wizard in our Midwood campaign. They just don't talk about their personal lives...



I completely agree... which is why I'm trying to make sure that alignment doesn't come up too early. It's much easier to make a case that they get along ok, that J would be able to explain himself to other other Lothianites, before a mis-targeted _detect evil_ can cause any trouble. 

Anyway... I'm already starting to regret my decision to try playing a naturally curious player for a change.  "Hello?" heheheheheheh


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 30, 2007)

Pitchwife said:
			
		

> Anyway... I'm already starting to regret my decision to try playing a naturally curious player for a change.  "Hello?" heheheheheheh




You might be wise to regret it. At least we only had tables and chairs thrown at us. Cutlery? That's a bit more dangerous.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 30, 2007)

Crap- hope this doesn't mean we have to look for any more secret doors.   

*wanders over to the Rogue's Gallery to see if either of the newbies took Search as a skill*

[EDIT- Nope. Dang. We are a truly sorry bunch of investigators.]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 31, 2007)

1st level rogue, down 5 hp, and facing one blue eyed faux lich.

At least there was no immediate secondary effect from the claws like poison or energy drain.

Maybe one shot will drop the undead baddie.

Please feel free to jump in and help the loveable Garn.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 31, 2007)

The loveable _who?_


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow- I must have been sleeping or something, because I didn't even notice that post about the skeleton and the pentagram right above my map post. Don't know how it slipped past me.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 2, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> The loveable _who?_




Garn looks up scowling, turning his ugly face even uglier. "*My mom said I was loveable*." His eyes narrow as he turns to the creator of his universe in challenge "*You calling my dead mom a liar*?"


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 9, 2007)

You guys really aren't going to let Vanden go into the bloody misty depths alone, are you? Hello? Bueller?


----------



## Voadam (Apr 9, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> You guys really aren't going to let Vanden go into the bloody misty depths alone, are you? Hello? Bueller?




No, I'll go die with you too.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 9, 2007)

You say we'sa gonna die?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 10, 2007)

No DM would ever kill a player in response to quoting Jar-Jar Binks.

Wait, I mean no DM _wouldn't_ kill a player in response to quoting Jar-Jar Binks, sorry.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 10, 2007)

You'sa no like Jar-Jar? Mesa sad.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeesh- I just noticed your sig line, Voadam. How many games are you playing in? That text block takes up half the page!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 11, 2007)

Incidentally, I was shocked to pieces to see Garn show  up in a pbp Ptolus game I'm playing run by the guy who plays Katadid in my Midwood game, and Ada in this game (with help from the guy who plays Bufer in Midwood). So, apparently, Garn lives through this adventure. 

The Story Hour for the Tenth Precinct will be going up at some point -- probably after the first adventure is over -- so look for it then. Garn retains his charm and at least briefly acquires a new job in the Noble Quarter ...


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 12, 2007)

Folks standing outside the fountain room going in?

Pitchwife had wisdom teeth extracted and has promised to post as soon as lucid.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 13, 2007)

posted while you were posting here


----------



## Voadam (Apr 13, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Incidentally, I was shocked to pieces to see Garn show  up in a pbp Ptolus game I'm playing run by the guy who plays Katadid in my Midwood game, and Ada in this game (with help from the guy who plays Bufer in Midwood). So, apparently, Garn lives through this adventure.
> 
> The Story Hour for the Tenth Precinct will be going up at some point -- probably after the first adventure is over -- so look for it then. Garn retains his charm and at least briefly acquires a new job in the Noble Quarter ...




The same Garn or a namesake?

Garn, the new Bob.  

I'll try and track it down to read, is that the silver princess game?


----------



## Voadam (Apr 13, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Yeesh- I just noticed your sig line, Voadam. How many games are you playing in? That text block takes up half the page!




Uhm nine currently active here on EN World.   I DM Wildwood and Dwarven Veangance (which is not on EN World). Some of these the DMs only post sporadically but it is a lot and I stopped applying for new recruiting threads a while ago, even though there are a lot of games that looked like they would be fun.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 13, 2007)

It's the exact same Garn. You'll see when Trench posts the Ptolus: The Tenth Precinct story hour at some point in the future.

I just had two of the officers from that story cameo in the Vock Row adventure. Monte pioneered the whole "player groups crossing paths" thing, and I always thought it'd be fun to do in a Ptolus game.


----------



## Trench (Apr 13, 2007)

heh. Garn's cameo came out of a moment of DM winging it as well. The PC's had come across a young noble who always has a bodyguard shadowing him. I just assigned the guard a maxed-out Hide score and called it a day. Much to my surprise, the rogue spotted him.

me: well crap. I don't know what this guy looks like. Ah, let's just make him a half-orc.

PC: *goes to stalk bodyguard herself. grabs OTHER PC whose character has a history of violence. Other PC goes to confront bodyguard.*

me: well crap again. This could actually be a combat encounter. I don't want to stat this guy out. Is there any half-orc... saaaaaaayy...

Slap a few levels on Garn to simulate a year of living rough in the city and we have Garn v2.0.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 13, 2007)

Cool


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 13, 2007)

So I'm curious now- if Garn dies, and we opt not to resurrect him (because he's just so darned caustic), does that create a campaign paradox and wipe out the other game?


----------



## Voadam (Apr 13, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> So I'm curious now- if Garn dies, and we opt not to resurrect him (because he's just so darned caustic), does that create a campaign paradox and wipe out the other game?




I think there is some prime directive against creating paradoxes that destroy whole universes. So Garn will just have to live.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 13, 2007)

The other adventure is set in the spring of 721, so all sorts of stuff could happen between now and then. Heck, it could be Rullus Hobb impersonating Garn, for all we know!


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 13, 2007)

Well, let us know if posts featuring your characters slowly start to disappear for seemingly no reason at all.


----------



## Pitchwife (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry for being so abysmally slow there, y'all. I was out of my gourd for a little bit, and then... well, I was a dork.  Between not being in the habit of posting yet, and some procrastination thrown in for good measure, I was inconsiderate and let my turn slide.

I'll make more of an effort to be tuned in, it's been fun so far!

Regards,

Pitch


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorry for the delay of game yesterday. I'm a Virginia Tech alumni, and my attention was pulled in that direction all day yesterday.

Look for the game to resume later today.


----------



## Pitchwife (Apr 18, 2007)

oh crap, Whizbang... take all the time you need. I hope you're as well as can be expected, as are those you care about.

__

I hate to follow that with trivial game stuff, but I do have a question - is the spider stuck to me shield merely flavor, or am I now incapable of attacking him normally? Fine if so, I'll attempt a shield bash or something, just wanting to be clear.

best regards,

Pitch


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 18, 2007)

my sympathies, I just don't know what else to say. I hope those you know are safe and sound. My heart goes out to the victims and their families.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, guys.

Pitch, it's flavor.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 19, 2007)

Gah! I give up- I can't figure that dang trap out. Am I just obtuse or does anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 19, 2007)

Seven heads are better than one. So far, only one character (or player) has tried to solve it. If everyone gets stumped, we'll switch to knowledge/Intelligence checks.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm afraid all I've got is the Alexander solution to the Gordian Knot, a morningstar to crack open the skull.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, think about it until the other characters get a look at the riddle.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 24, 2007)

OK, I'm giving everyone downstairs 24 hours from now to come up to the solution to the riddle. The person who does gets 100 XP. After 24 hours, I'll just go with INT and appropriate knowledge checks.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 25, 2007)

I guess we failed. 

BTW, Trench, to do the blocked out text, type {sblock}{/sblock}, except substitute the {} with []. Also, you can add designators to the initial {sblock}, such as {sblock=ooc} to indicate Out of Character comments.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 25, 2007)

People haven't acted on the theories.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 25, 2007)

Good call that the characters might mean no double counting of letters.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 25, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> People haven't acted on the theories.




True. I was waiting to see if anyone else might chime in (is Wrahn/Jossen even still around, or has Longcoat claimed another victim?), plus- given the reaction from the last time, Vanden's a little hesitant to try again.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 25, 2007)

you dodged the last two triggers didnt you?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 25, 2007)

Good question. Just sent him an e-mail.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 25, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> you dodged the last two triggers didnt you?




I only got hit once out of, IIRC, three times (can't believe I'm too lazy to double check right now, but I am ). Since my Reflex save isn't anything terribly special, Vanden's either been really lucky or that first volley was just really unlucky for all of us.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 25, 2007)

Incredibly lucky is what it was.


----------



## Trench (Apr 26, 2007)

heh. Yeah, Ada was wondering about the floorboard cause maybe she thought a body was hidden under there.

But yeah, footsteps it is. And thank for the spoiler help CthuluDrew


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 27, 2007)

Whew! That's done! Next time someone else can play pincushion, though.


----------



## Voadam (May 2, 2007)

Longcoat is suitably creepy. I want to smash him repeatedly with the beat stick until he stops twitching. Then kick him for good measure.

A quick question. Did we heal after the darts trap, I remember Maugra binding wounds, but I'm not sure if I'm still down 4 hp as I prepare to rush after the BBEG.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 2, 2007)

I'm not sure this is Longcoat- or at least, not the only Longcoat. Seems like there's got to be more to this than just this dude here. (Then again, given the way he swooped out of the room, maybe it is the big LC).

On the healing, I know Maugra did some wound binding and attempted a Heal check on Garn, but sadly nothing for poor Vanden. He's still at 6 hp. 

Just ghastly, what happened to Akilu. Bleaarggh!


----------



## Erekose13 (May 2, 2007)

I made sure we all stoped bleeding, but haven't cast any healing spells on anyone.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 2, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Just ghastly, what happened to Akilu. Bleaarggh!



Hey, the scalp is someone, too!


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 3, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Hey, the scalp is someone, too!




Was that one Grant? Good riddance, the little punk.


----------



## Voadam (May 3, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I made sure we all stoped bleeding, but haven't cast any healing spells on anyone.




That's what I thought. Gulp. Right. Charge!


----------



## Erekose13 (May 3, 2007)

I've only got like 1 1st level and 1 0th left so I'm kinda keeping them to stabilize the dying if it comes to that. Don't mean to be so utilitarian, but thats what I've been working on.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 5, 2007)

Ackkk! 7 points of damage does Vanden in- he was at 6.


----------



## Trench (May 8, 2007)

Yeah, I think I know what this thing is. We may be in trouble. Hopefully sheer numbers will save the day.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 8, 2007)

This is actually a Goodman Games monster, although it is based on a folkloric monster that WotC has also statted up in a different way.

Which isn't to say this isn't a major fight.


----------



## Voadam (May 8, 2007)

Trench said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think I know what this thing is. We may be in trouble. Hopefully sheer numbers will save the day.




There is no "may" about it. We are in trouble.


----------



## Voadam (May 8, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> This is actually a Goodman Games monster, although it is based on a folkloric monster that WotC has also statted up in a different way.
> 
> Which isn't to say this isn't a major fight.




There are red cap murderous fairies and I think there is something about springheels I once heard/read about but I don't really think he is fey.

I haven't a freaking clue what he is.    I thought he was just some guy who did some rituals to make himself terrible, which maybe manifests as a "golden dawn" template or something like that based on some of the Jack the Ripper lore.


----------



## Trench (May 8, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> This is actually a Goodman Games monster, although it is based on a folkloric monster that WotC has also statted up in a different way.




Ah, didn't know Goodman had a version of their own. After this battle, I'd love to see Goodman's stats to see how they compare. I already have the WotC version stashed away somewhere.


----------



## Voadam (May 8, 2007)

Wasn't sure about the rounds with the posting initiative. So Garn will just put the smack down next round on Longcoat . . . if he lives that long with Longcoat turning his crazed eyes towards Garn's throat.


----------



## Trench (May 9, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Wasn't sure about the rounds with the posting initiative. So Garn will just put the smack down next round on Longcoat . . . if he lives that long with Longcoat turning his crazed eyes towards Garn's throat.




DON'T DIE GARN! The fate of MY CAMPAIGN depends on it! We can't have any paradoxes!

heh. Oddly enough, this is shaping into exactly what I had envisioned Garn's experience to be like IMC...


----------



## Voadam (May 9, 2007)

Unfortunately Whizbang forgot that Garn took 4 damage from darts before entering this fight, 4 points that have not been healed yet. So with taking 8 points I think I'm at -4, not 0 and need to make stabilization checks.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 9, 2007)

I was going off your character sheet.


----------



## Voadam (May 9, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I was going off your character sheet.




I figured. Sorry, I generally only update the sheet with permanent changes such as levelling or major new acquisitions.


----------



## Voadam (May 9, 2007)

I have every confidence that you all will stop Longcoat and stabilize Garn at -9. Garn will just have claw scars on his neck now to add to his exotic good looks.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 9, 2007)

As a bear of little brain -- and unreliable time when it comes to adjudicating combat from work -- could folks keep the running tally of their hit points on the character sheet? I think everyone's got their hit points listed there in an X/Y format already, where X is current HP and Y is maximum.

And yeah, luckily, you guys just had another healer run up during the battle.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 12, 2007)

Parents in town for baby shower. I hope to post Saturday morning.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 12, 2007)

Oh, yeah, sure- like that's important. 

(Yours or someone else's?)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 13, 2007)

Although lord knows I could use a sippy cup, it's not for me, it's for my coming attraction.


----------



## Voadam (May 14, 2007)

Garn was at 4 hp from darts then Longcoat slashed him for 8 taking him to -4. Maugra used her last 1st level spell to cure him for 2-9 hp, but the IC text only says it stopped his bleeding without specifying how many hp she cured. Whizbang I will update the RG per your request with the appropriate amount if you specify how much he was healed.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 14, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Although lord knows I could use a sippy cup, it's not for me, it's for my coming attraction.




That's what I meant Mr. Cheeky. Congratulations! Boy/Girl/Other? Or waiting to be surprised?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 14, 2007)

It's a boy.

Sorry about the confusion with the hit points. I was being rushed out the door to the shower. Will fix it momentarily.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 14, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> It's a boy.




Nice- those are good cigars!


----------



## Trench (May 15, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Nice- those are good cigars!





Sure, you say this- but I've actually met the guy. HE'S BREEDING. RUN.

BABIES!!!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 15, 2007)

Trench said:
			
		

> Sure, you say this- but I've actually met the guy. HE'S BREEDING. RUN.
> 
> BABIES!!!



Birth ETA: July 4
Baby's first flame war: July 5


----------



## Trench (May 15, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Birth ETA: July 4
> Baby's first flame war: July 5




I weep for the fate of all those hawaiian shirts primed and ready for baby spit-up.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 15, 2007)

Trench said:
			
		

> I weep for the fate of all those hawaiian shirts primed and ready for baby spit-up.



He spits up on mine, I spit up on his. Fair's fair.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 15, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> He spits up on mine, I spit up on his. Fair's fair.




You know- not that I'm anywhere close to having kith and kin of my own make- but I've actually thought that might be a suitable bit of parenting. You know, like when the kid screams and cries in public, you do it right back. Just a theory, but I've an idea that it would shut them up pretty quick.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 15, 2007)

nope dont work at all, nor does biting back either. the battle i'm trying to wage with my 2 year old is to get him not to take off his diaper when we are not looking an pee on the couch.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 15, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> nope dont work at all, nor does biting back either. the battle i'm trying to wage with my 2 year old is to get him not to take off his diaper when we are not looking an pee on the couch.



I think that guy was in my fraternity.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 15, 2007)

I think that couch used to be in my dorm when I went to IU. At least a near relative.  :\


----------



## Voadam (May 15, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> nope dont work at all, nor does biting back either. the battle i'm trying to wage with my 2 year old is to get him not to take off his diaper when we are not looking an pee on the couch.




For me its a battle against mine banging on the walls (with his hands, dump trucks, lamps, etc.) and spitting out mouthfuls of water, milk, or juice. Woohoo, Fatherhood!


----------



## Erekose13 (May 15, 2007)

Ah the spitting trick, yeah we've seen that one too. Its mostly stopped, I think...


----------



## Pitchwife (May 16, 2007)

Whoops, I should check this thread more often.  Belated congratulations!

~ Pitch


----------



## Voadam (May 16, 2007)

I'm wondering now if Longcoat's bloody red hat was magical, feeding his healing, and we should have taken it off him while he was dazed. Oh well, hack, hack, hack. Dog pile on the bad guy!


----------



## Trench (May 18, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'm wondering now if Longcoat's bloody red hat was magical, feeding his healing, and we should have taken it off him while he was dazed. Oh well, hack, hack, hack. Dog pile on the bad guy!




Nah, the red CAP is just him being Longcoat. Not sure where the healing came from.


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2007)

You think he took style inspiration from red cap fairy tales?


----------



## Trench (May 19, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> You think he took style inspiration from red cap fairy tales?




I think he is one. The schythe just cements it in my mind.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 23, 2007)

What now, folks?


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2007)

I will be gone from 5/26 to 6/3 and expect to resume posting on Monday June 4.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 23, 2007)

You are a rare sort of pnp participant to give any warning before vanishing. Much appreciated.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 25, 2007)

Do I sense a love match between Ada and Garn?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 25, 2007)

Trench has let me know on another board that he's out for a few days for a comic convention.


----------



## Voadam (May 25, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Do I sense a love match between Ada and Garn?




Heh.


----------



## Voadam (May 25, 2007)

So with the Malhavoc anniversary sale I jumped on it, splurged and got the pdf of Ptolus.  

I should have looked over the prices a little bit more closely, all the individual files together including the "bonus" night of dissolution module comes out to about $7.50 cheaper.     

If anybody is thinking of getting any Ptolus pdfs, this is a good week. $36 for the big all in one pdf or prices ranging from ~$2 - $6.00 for the individual malhavoc ptolus pdfs.


----------



## Trench (May 31, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Do I sense a love match between Ada and Garn?




heh. That'd be amusing to see.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 31, 2007)

Sorry for vanishing. I was out of commission all day yesterday with (hopefully) the peak of a horrible flu, with back spasms, an inability to keep food down, non-stop coughing fits and, of course, sweating non-stop, even with the thermostat turned down to 70 or less. I've lost five pounds in the past week, and not in a way anyone would like.

I'm semi-functional today and will hopefully be back 100 percent tomorrow.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 1, 2007)

Ick. TMI, man!

Glad you're feeling better, though. Flu is nasty stuff.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear you are sick, even after you suckerpunch slashed Garn unconcsious while I was absent.   Best wishes on a speedy recovery.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey, Longcoat was conscious when Garn kicked him in the head!


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Hey, Longcoat was conscious when Garn kicked him in the head!




Cool! Wish I had had time before my vacation to post one last time, I had planned to have Garn ask for the mystic knife to do to Longcoat's "corpse" what Longcoat had done to Garn's mom.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 12, 2007)

Some of us hadn't gotten xp before.

Now I only have to kill two more Longcoat's and I'll hit 2nd level.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 12, 2007)

Better to post here:
329=100
440=25 
(Ada and Jarem start here)
519=50 (Ada and Jarem)
558=100 (Maugra) 50 (Vanden)
690=350


----------



## Voadam (Jun 12, 2007)

My mistake, thanks for the listing Erekose, its very helpful.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 13, 2007)

A quick request to everybody to keep the more out of character stuff in the out of character thread here so the IC thread is more player action and DM description oriented.


----------



## Pitchwife (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey all -

I'm a dork. As I told Whizbang, I somehow got it in my head that the game was over.  I guess with Longcoat being dead.

Have you pieced together yet that I'm embarrassingly scatterbrained?  Anyway, I'm already a day later than I told him I'd be; work actually took up my day for a change yesterday. I'm going to read the thread I've missed and then jump back in.

That's twice for me, I realize. It ain't worth much, but I really do apologize.

~ John / Pitch


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 14, 2007)

For what it's worth, it's a rare pbp game here that gets this far (about 2/3 of the way through, if you guys want to know).

When the adventure is well and truly over, I will make it very obvious -- and probably brag in the subject line.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 15, 2007)

I will endeavor to roleplay the unconscious Garn through the next third of the adventure with appropriate posts.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 15, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I will endeavor to roleplay the unconscious Garn through the next third of the adventure with appropriate posts.



You guys have a healing potion and Jarem's a paladin. You might get to post more enraged profanities yet.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 16, 2007)

If it helps any, Garn, Vanden's going to be leaning on this scythe for a while- at least until he has to exert himself and slip back into the dying category.


----------



## Pitchwife (Jun 18, 2007)

Ok, before I get bogged down again - with his one un-chosen bonus language J will select "infernal" since that seems most in line with "know thy enemy" and him being a Lothianite paladin and all... posting to the thread now.

~ J / J / P


----------



## Pitchwife (Jun 18, 2007)

One of the little-noted problems of zoning out for an extended period is that your first post back sounds freakin' stupid. "Hi, here's blah, and I'm flabble-dee-boo, but for now let me just hommina-hommina-hommina."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm kind of at a loss here, hence the lack of postage in a while. Can't really do anything on the rune circle end. Anyone else have anything? Maybe those guys back in the stuck room might have a connection here?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 22, 2007)

Two things:

1) This next part is sort of separate from the rest of the adventure. It's a natural pause point if the group wants to head out and recharge.

2) This is a city. There are lots of resources available to you beyond what's in (and beneath) the Ten Bells.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 22, 2007)

The ghost is an unconcluded plot thread. Garn could care less though.

Figuring out what happened with Longcoat, (a human turned into a red cap through a ritual?), is also not resolved yet.

Getting everybody healed up would be nice.

I think there was a reward offered in the beginning to those who were there Vanden, Maugra, Garnet.

We could try fencing the loot. Garn would like that. I think I'll go suggest that in character.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 23, 2007)

Good suggestions- should have thought of some of them myself (actually, did consider suggesting finding a sage). Think it's work stress that's been getting to me. People at work are trying to push me over into a completely different job position/duties and I'm such a crappy person when it comes to being assertive I'm having a hard time fighting them.


----------



## Trench (Jun 26, 2007)

Since Ada was counting, can we get a coin count for Ada to answer Garn?


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 26, 2007)

I forget- are we still using the lantern we borrowed from the bakery, or do we have one of our own? (I seem to recall either Jossen or Akilu remembering they had one in their equipment list and not taking note of it until later, but I don't really feel like digging around in the thread to be sure. 

If so, it's not like either of them will be needing it any longer.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maugra's still got it I think.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry for the delay -- (probable) last day of work pre-birth and paternity leave made things hectic. I'll get a-posting today.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 30, 2007)

There's such a thing as paternity leave? Huh. Learn something every day.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 30, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> There's such a thing as paternity leave? Huh. Learn something every day.



Technically, it's "compassionate medical leave." The compassion, of course, is that my wife is almost certainly going to need a c-section to deliver our moose of a child.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 2, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> There's such a thing as paternity leave? Huh. Learn something every day.




Mine was called "parental leave" I believe. Having three weeks was extremely useful as my wife was fairly incapacitated for a while by the birth of our son, he too was a big moosey child.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 2, 2007)

Garn master of diplomacy. How he keeps getting on the wrong side of the watch I'll never know.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 2, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Mine was called "parental leave" I believe. Having three weeks was extremely useful as my wife was fairly incapacitated for a while by the birth of our son, he too was a big moosey child.



Well, my publisher, who is within his legal rights, is not giving me more than one week off unless she's in actual danger. So a week at home, then a week with me mysteriously working half time when my parents are in town, and then back to normal, is the plan.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 4, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> I forget- are we still using the lantern we borrowed from the bakery, or do we have one of our own?



Garnet also has his own lantern which he has lit.

FYI - I added XP to my character sheet.    Sorry for not posting here in OOC more this is my first pbp and I keep over looking this thread.

And congrats on the new baby! My wife had a C Section when our son was born. She healed and recovered very quick.

- Cheers


----------



## Voadam (Jul 20, 2007)

When I first posted about the knife I had forgotten the wavy one Maugra is carrying is from the old Longcoat, (I think he was the old Longcoat or maybe he was just a ritualist who animated his own bones). I was misremembering it as being from the new Longcoat. Oh well, Garn can lose the thread a little bit in keeping things straight. He focuses a little more on snarling at those he deals with than on being right.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 20, 2007)

I forgot about it too.  Not sure if it'll help, but she still has it.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jul 28, 2007)

Does Vanden recover any hp for his night's rest, or get any healing from the other monks or sisters?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 28, 2007)

The Rogues Gallery page says you're at 0 hit points.   

Everyone gets the usual nightly healing, of course. What does that put Vanden at?


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jul 28, 2007)

1, I think. (It's level/per night's rest, right?)

Yeah, he's been at 0 for a while now, which is why he didn't do much the second time Longcoat got back up.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 28, 2007)

Add on 4 more hit points for medical care plus minor healing from a friendly cleric.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jul 28, 2007)

Ahhh, much obliged. That will help somewhat.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 31, 2007)

I will be out of town from Thursday morning to late Saturday night. If you post before Thursday morning, we can pick up with the next area of the dungeon on Sunday!


----------



## Voadam (Aug 8, 2007)

> "Good morning Garnet, Vanden. Oh so thats what you were doing while I tended Garn. You've had a chance to translate them? Lets have a look." says Maugra.




Did Maugra tend Garn? I thought she just went home to her parents and Garn was still at 1 hp (2 the next day after sleeping).


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 8, 2007)

She didn't have any healing left. She'll heal him when she meets him again the next day.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 8, 2007)

I've left Pitchwife know we're at a point that's a natural jumping-back-in point. If he doesn't swing back in, continue onto the Ten Bells without Jarem.


----------



## Trench (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry for not posting sooner.

In fact, this remaining week and all of next week will be busy. I'm getting married this weekend, so don't expect Ada to say much for that time.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 9, 2007)

Congrats Trench have a great wedding!


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow- congratulations! I guess that's an acceptable reason to be skimpy with the postage.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 21, 2007)

Aww, no bar fight with a drunk member of the Watch. Oh well. I wonder how much being drunk would impair a fifth level or so typical Watch member.


----------



## Trollbabe (Aug 22, 2007)

Trench said:
			
		

> In fact, this remaining week and all of next week will be busy. I'm getting married this weekend, so don't expect Ada to say much for that time.



 CONGRATZ!


----------



## Voadam (Aug 22, 2007)

Trench said:
			
		

> I'm getting married this weekend,



Congratulations.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Sep 11, 2007)

I know I've been a bit quiet lately, but that's partly due to reduced access I've had for a bit, as well as just a general lull in the action (we're at that in-between part right now). I'm definitely game to continue on and check out the rune circle under the city, though, if everyone else is still interested in going on.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm interested in continuing on, but I'm struggling a little bit with an in-character reason for Garn to investigate the unknown for the hell of it. He's vengeful, mercenary, and starts trouble. If there was an in game reason to think there would be loot, or that we need to make sure down below is not a place where Longcoat's soul retreats to before healing up lich style then Garn would be all over it. If the party goes drinking with Garn and somebody mentions enough of a reason I will gladly have Garn dive in. Other suggestions?


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 11, 2007)

I want to keep playing for sure! Garnet is looking for direction and I think getting bit by the delving bug is a great path for him. Plus I would love to get to second level! LMAO


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 13, 2007)

Well-done. It looks like everyone's got a good reason to keep on going. I poked Trench with a stick, so Ada should speak up momentarily.

Did I tell you guys how much the Dockmaster's reward was yet?


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 13, 2007)

Dont think so.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 17, 2007)

Did Maugra heal Garn up to full?


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good question, yes she would've healed him that morning seeing him still rough around the edges.  Given that we are about to split up and cover the investigation thing, she'll spend her two cure lights if that is enough.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 18, 2007)

Each sack contains 166 gold coins. The Dockmaster's reward was 1,000 gold pieces for the party that defeats Longcoat. He's saving the last sack until Jarem reappears, if he ever does. The Dockmaster didn't become rich and powerful by tossing his gold around willy-nilly.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 25, 2007)

Also remember all of you have cash now, which you could use for armor, weapons or equipment, including (very) low level potions or scrolls.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 25, 2007)

Maugra is heading to her temple first. I realized after I posted that I wasnt certain the Temple of Teun was on the Street of a Million Gods, and indeed it is not. Though its only a couple of blocks away.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, Garn and Ada, where to?

What's Garnet up to? Remember he now has cash, if he wants to get better equipment, a potion or a scroll.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 10, 2007)

The 1E Rogues Gallery remains one of my favorite D&D books of all time.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 11, 2007)

Not one I own or have ever read, so Phoebus is a big shiny new NPC for me.

Garn is such a jerk that he practically calls out for paladin type characters to step in though. We'll see if this new lizardman tears Garn's throat out or is waiting for Garn to take the first swing.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 12, 2007)

OK, other than the Impolite Duo, what does everyone else want to do? We can either do it OOC or IC, as you prefer. (Well, unless it's the Delver's Library, that'll be IC.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 12, 2007)

Delver's Guild is next for the two of us.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 13, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Delver's Guild is next for the two of us.



Library or Delver's Square?

Sorry if I'm extra dumb; all the baby sleep deprivation is all starting to catch up with me, three months later.


----------



## Trollbabe (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm still around. I just have not posted as I am not involved. Once we all back together I'll begin posting again. =) Did not want you to think you had lost me.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 28, 2007)

Trollbabe said:
			
		

> I'm still around. I just have not posted as I am not involved. Once we all back together I'll begin posting again. =) Did not want you to think you had lost me.



No worries. If you have anything you want to buy, let me know. I think everyone has enough money for a modest upgrade or two.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 2, 2007)

Trollbabe said:
			
		

> I'm still around. I just have not posted as I am not involved. Once we all back together I'll begin posting again. =) Did not want you to think you had lost me.




Sorry, I'll try to wrap up things on our end so the whole party can get going again.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 2, 2007)

so 83.33 shark reward +166 Dockmaster reward = 249.33 each.

Enough for some masterwork armor and alchemist flasks but not for a masterwork weapon.

Was there chest loot I'm forgetting?


----------



## Voadam (Nov 2, 2007)

By the way the editor is great, I really dislike her.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 2, 2007)

I think the chest had random icky items.

The editor is actually an orc-ified version of my real life first editor. Strangely enough, I thought she was great.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 13, 2007)

4 flasks of alchemist's fire. Garn has thoughts of the stacks of paper in the Pelican, but I'm thinking a Sea Queen might be vulnerable to fire.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 14, 2007)

Maugra purchases another 3 powder horns and 2 ammo pouches and one ammo pouch of scatter shot, a pocket watch, protective goggles.

Purchases: 80gp

The 166gp we got from the Dockmaster, was that all the treasure we received?


----------



## Voadam (Nov 14, 2007)

Check out post 389.  

83.33 shark reward +166 Dockmaster reward = 249.33 each.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 10, 2007)

Would you guys prefer it if we started a new thread for the second stage of this?


----------



## Trench (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm fine keeping it in thread. If it would be easier to separate it, go for it.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 11, 2007)

Just thinking of a way to goose things up again. That said, the subscription options are broken at the moment, so a new thread may be a bad idea.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 11, 2007)

I think a new thread would be grand. We can still subscribe to threads either through default subscription method in Profile or by choosing subscription level while on the New/Edit Post screen.  I agree that it might be a good way to get everyone back into the swing of posting.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 14, 2007)

So I guess we are waiting for a new IC thread for Ptolus, Chapter II the Sea Queen?


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 15, 2007)

I agree with the new thread notion- and apologize for the inconstancy of my posting lately. I think once we get back in motion that things will pick up on my end.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 15, 2007)

Sounds good to me. I know my posting has been erratic too, and I'm on holidays starting Dec 20th - 26th. I hope to get on the computer while away but I imagine things will be slow around here anyways.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 15, 2007)

New thread here.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 17, 2008)

I will be on vacation and expect to be without internet access from 6/21 through 6/30.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 12, 2008)

Gah! Four tries over two days it took me to successfully get that IC post in


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 18, 2008)

I will be in Florida with intermittent-at-best Internet access through Friday, FYI.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm stumped both in and out of character. Magically dumped into a roasting trackless desert with no shelter and gates too far away to get to before frying.

Anybody got any equipment or spells that could help? A tent we could use for shade shelter or a create water spell?

A good wisdom score and/or survival skill in our urban campaign? I don't even see a cactus I could take my frustration out on and bust open to reveal hidden water inside.

This has the feel of an old 1e style magical trick death trap with one way out that I just don't see.

I don't see any applicable skills or equipment with Garn. I think he's out of booze.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 30, 2008)

It's not a death trap _yet_. You guys have several days before that's an issue.

And yeah, it's a pretty 1E sort of "room."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd rather someone was recruited to play Ada.


----------

